# Gay Pride



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you think that gay pride is right?
Do you think that it is acceptable to march down busy streets waving rainbow flags, dressed as transvestites or sexually confused bikers?

I'm not meaning to offend anyone here, but personally I don't think it's something to go around and brag about. I have a very Darwinist way of looking at things, and as far as I'm concerned, being gay doesn't benefit a species in any way. I have nothing wrong with it really, My aunty is gay.
But you would never see her shouting it in the streets...because she finds it socially unacceptable. Hell, she tried to protect me from it. She told me her girlfriend was her roomate when I was little so I wouldn't be weirded out.

What do you think??

like i said I'm not trying to be an asshole..


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't give a shit either way. As long as they don't try to recruit, they can do whatever they want.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

Meh whatever floats your boat.

There are parades or marches for everything now a days.  Plus parades like this draw in huge revenue for the city.  IE.  Toronto, has one of the largest parades it brings in a shit load of coin.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't take revenue into consideration. Good point. I'm finding now that it is a hot topic for politics...


----------



## Doublebase (Jun 19, 2007)

It seems like they have a parade every weekend in NYC.    Jewish, Greek, Italian (Columbus Day), Puerto Rican, Irish, why not the gays.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't see the point in any pride parade really. I can see how someone would be proud of their heritage, but Gays is sexual preference. It would be like a Pedophile Pride Parade.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

That is a whole different topic whether being gay is preference or genetics.

I am on the side that genetics plays a part.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is a whole different topic whether being gay is preference or genetics.
> 
> I am on the side that genetics plays a part.



Ditto. I have a friend that's been obviously gay for as long as I've know him (since the age of 3.) Long before he had any chance to be influenced by anyone.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't know. To me being gay is becoming more and more of a trend. Media portrays it as being "hip" and "fresh"
Genetics, I'm sure, plays a role IN SOME, but sex is the whole motivating factor.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

I know Chromosome disjunction and such plays a part. XXY for example.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I don't see the point in any pride parade really. I can see how someone would be proud of their heritage, but Gays is sexual preference. *It would be like a Pedophile Pride Parade.*



No, it wouldn't. I suggest you stop talking about this subject.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

i agree dont stop. besides you dont see any straight parades.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

The problem with the whole "gay pride" thing is that it most often hurts, not helps, society's view of gays.

Most gay pride events are displays of debauchery and/or snobbery.  Which present a distorted view of gays when most of them are pretty much like everyone else; aside from their sexual preference, that is.

A lot of people see some nut on roller skates, with body paint, and wearing a thong and use that to base their views on all gays.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

and coleman yes it is.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Hopw would it not be?
Gay people prefer the same sex.
Pedophiles prefer little kids
I'm not saying they are exactly the same...
It's all preference...and like I said, sex is, more often then not, the motivation.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

i completly agre with dontstop. i think they shouldnt be allowed.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The problem with the whole "gay pride" thing is that it most often hurts, not helps, society's view of gays.
> 
> Most gay pride events are displays of debauchery and/or snobbery.  Which present a distorted view of gays when most of them are pretty much like everyone else; aside from their sexual preference, that is.
> 
> A lot of people see some nut on roller skates, with body paint, and wearing a thong and use that to base their views on all gays.



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

And exactly. I have NO PROBLEM with Gay people, but people make it oput to be something it is not. So being gay means you have to dress like a fucking freak and talk with a pathetic accent? Gay poride makes it seems like there comes expectations with being gay.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Hopw would it not be?
> Gay people prefer the same sex.
> Pedophiles prefer little kids
> I'm not saying they are exactly the same...
> It's all preference...and like I said, sex is, more often then not, the motivation.



You're wrong. Gay people are simply attracted to members of the same sex the same way I'm attracted to women or you're attracted to men. It's as simple as that. I think your blatant homophobia is disgusting.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Hopw would it not be?
> Gay people prefer the same sex.
> Pedophiles prefer little kids
> I'm not saying they are exactly the same...
> It's all preference...and like I said, sex is, more often then not, the motivation.



So straight people are on the same wave as pedophiles as well. 

Cause that is there "preference"?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

It's really pathetic when people say they have "no problem" with gay people while insinuating differently in the same breath.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeez chill out it is a joke.

I forgot you lead the perfect life, and never poke fun at anyone or anything.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

this country is so sexually fucked up it's ridiculous. vibrators and dildoes are illegal in some states. some places it's against the law to blow your husband or fuck your wife in the ass, let alone sporting a strap-on n fucking your husband in the ass. It's none of anyone else's business what we do with our partner or what sex our partner is. 

you think gays make themselves look dumb with these parades. hmmm  rednecks look dumb,  militant feminists look dumb,  our president was clueless as to who other international leaders were but he got elected anyway... and look who we have to choose from next. i think the parades just make them look like they are having a fun time and celebrating not having to hide under a rock. trying to shove them back under it is not cool. 

and comparing gays to pedophiles is sadly misguided.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> this country is so sexually fucked up it's ridiculous. vibrators and dildoes are illegal in some states. some places it's against the law to blow your husband or fuck your wife in the ass, let alone sporting a strap-on n fucking your husband in the ass. It's none of anyone else's business what we do with our partner or what sex our partner is.
> 
> you think gays make themselves look dumb with these parades. hmmm  rednecks look dumb,  militant feminists look dumb,  our president was clueless as to who other international leaders were but he got elected anyway... and look who we have to choose from next. i think the parades just make them look like they are having a fun time and celebrating not having to hide under a rock. trying to shove them back under it is not cool.
> 
> and comparing gays to pedophiles is sadly misguided.



Basically my POV.  except getting a dildo up my ass


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> You're wrong. Gay people are simply attracted to members of the same sex the same way I'm attracted to women or you're attracted to men. It's as simple as that. I think your blatant homophobia is disgusting.



my blatant homophobia is disgusting eh?
Right after I say my aunty is gay and I have no problem with gay people. Right...

Straight people are the same as anyone else because of their preference...but they don't go and throw parades about it.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> dildoes are illegal in some states.



In all fairness, have you seen how big those things can get?  You can set rivets with them! 



Little Wing said:


> you think gays make themselves look dumb with these parades.



Yes, I do think so.  They look like a bunch of ass monkeys in those parades.

There are a lot of gays that don't like those parades for the very reason that I stated before.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

And LW, my comparison of gay's and pedophiles isn't that misguided. I in no way agree with pedophilia, but think about it. In the early 1900's it was perfectly acceptable to see a 30 year old man marry a 14 year old girl. Being gay back in the day was hardly even heard of


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Jeez chill out it is a joke.
> 
> I forgot you lead the perfect life, and never poke fun at anyone or anything.



My comment wasn't directed towards anything you said or the picture.



> Hopw would it not be?
> Gay people prefer the same sex.
> Pedophiles prefer little kids
> 
> ...



^ is what I meant by 





> It's really pathetic when people say they have "no problem" with gay people while insinuating differently in the same breath.



Please, you're obviously a homophobe. I don't care how many aunts you have that are gay, or how often you say you have 'no problem' with it.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh please...
I am in no way "threatened" or "scared" of gay people.
So because I don't agree with bragging about being gay to the world, I'm a homophobe? That makes alot of sense there champ.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And LW, my comparison of gay's and pedophiles isn't that misguided. I in no way agree with pedophilia, but think about it. In the early 1900's it was perfectly acceptable to see a 30 year old man marry a 14 year old girl. Being gay back in the day was hardly even heard of



Being gay has been around long before the early 1900's .  Widely practiced in the Roman Empire.  

We have evolved from the 1800-1900's should women be forced to stay home barefoot and pregnant as well?


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Oh please...
> I am in no way "threatened" or "scared" of gay people.
> So because I don't agree with bragging about being gay to the world, I'm a homophobe? That makes alot of sense there champ.



Actually I pretty much agree with everyone's sentiments about gay pride parades here. I think to a certain extent, the ways in which they choose to flaunt their orientation are unnecessary, and I can totally see why a lot of members of the gay community don't like the parades too, as they can be a misrepresentation of what being gay actually entails.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> Please, you're obviously a homophobe. I don't care how many aunts you have that are gay, or how often you say you have 'no problem' with it.



I wouldn't say she is necessarily a homophobe, just like Danny.  They are both ignorant teens who think they understand the world.  I used to share the same view when I was a kid.  Eventually as you open your eyes, opinions grow and change.

There is a lot to learn about the world and our surroundings.  Don't walk around with blinders on.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

That's not the point I was trying to make. This has nothing to do with pedophilia except for the comparison I made in regards to sexual preference
Pedophilia was an EXAMPLE.
The point I am making is, I don't see what's right about parading about their sexuality. It's like beastality pride, pregnant sex pride, midget sex pride. Being gay has no proud heritage. Being gay doesn't make you different then anyone else, besides that you get off to different things.

I even said earlier, yah, some people can't help it ( the only reason I say that is because of chromosomes though ), but some people can't help having spinobiphida or 6 toes.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I wouldn't say she is necessarily a homophobe, just like Danny.  They are both ignorant teens who think they understand the world.  I used to share the same view when I was a kid.  Eventually as you open your eyes, opinions grow and change.
> 
> There is a lot to learn about the world and our surroundings.  Don't walk around with blinders on.



And I am in no way ignorant
I'm going by observation. Observation and my opinion on it is not ignorance.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> That's not the point I was trying to make. This has nothing to do with pedophilia except for the comparison I made in regards to sexual preference
> Pedophilia was an EXAMPLE.



The problem with your example is that your compared consensual sex between two people of the same gender with the rape/violation of a child.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

There gay pride is to fight back against the oppression they have faced.

Canada certainly is more liberal towards Homosexuality.  But look at the states , where they have no rights.  There is reasons why they celebrate, yes a little flamboyant at times, but it has no impact on me, and like a said earlier brings in a shit load of coin.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The problem with your example is that your compared consensual sex between two people of the same gender with the rape/violation of a child.



And that is why i provided others.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> There gay pride is to fight back against the oppression they have faced.
> 
> Canada certainly is more liberal towards Homosexuality. But look at the states , where they have no rights. There is reasons why they celebrate, yes a little flamboyant at times, but it has no impact on me, and like a said earlier brings in a shit load of coin.




It portrays an incorrect picture of the majority of gays.

Not a good thing.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> And I am in no way ignorant
> I'm going by observation. Observation and my opinion on it is not ignorance.




your Observation is very limited at 18, as you grow and get around different parts of the world, you will begin to realize.

By no means is it a slam against you, it is just reality.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It portrays an incorrect picture of the majority of gays.
> 
> Not a good thing.



Agreed.  But I couldn't care less.  I do alot of things the probably protray an incorrect picture of me.  So be it.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

The Gay Pride parade, in no way demonstrates their fight on opression. That may be their reasoning, but when I see gay parade I see no protest or fight on anything.

Like I said, it bothers me how there seems to be expectations when you're gay.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> There gay pride is to fight back against the oppression they have faced.
> 
> Canada certainly is more liberal towards Homosexuality. But look at the states , where they have no rights. There is reasons why they celebrate, yes a little flamboyant at times, but it has no impact on me, and like a said earlier brings in a shit load of coin.


gotta call foul on that one, IAD...no rights? They ave the exact same rights as every other American citizen.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> but Gays is sexual preference. It would be like a Pedophile Pride Parade.



That's an offensive analogy.  There is no comparison. 

/end.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I know Chromosome disjunction and such plays a part. XXY for example.



Wrong.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> gotta call foul on that one, IAD...no rights? They ave the exact same rights as every other American citizen.



Correction no rights was the wrong choice of words.  But they are refused some basic rights compared to married couples.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2007)

this is some funny shit guys. keep it going


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

This thread once again proves that anything short of 100% acceptance of the homosexual lifestyle - all of it - is homophobia.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> That's not the point I was trying to make. This has nothing to do with pedophilia except for the comparison I made in regards to sexual preference
> Pedophilia was an EXAMPLE.
> The point I am making is, I don't see what's right about parading about their sexuality. It's like beastality pride, pregnant sex pride, midget sex pride. Being gay has no proud heritage. Being gay doesn't make you different then anyone else, besides that you get off to different things.
> 
> I even said earlier, yah, some people can't help it ( the only reason I say that is because of chromosomes though ), but some people can't help having spinobiphida or 6 toes.



So now you're trying to say that being gay is synonymous with such disgusting sexual deviations as pedophilia or zoophilia? Being gay is not simply a different way people "get off". It's a naturally occurring phenomena that can be found in other species in nature, not just humans.

The examples you list as being comparable to homosexuality are grossly offensive. You really should think about what you're typing out before hitting Submit Reply you ignorant fuck.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think it's horrible how we treat gay people in this country, and I've come across so many social and psychological reasons why we scapegoat them like this- none of which are justifiable.  Rarely is someone so willing to outgroup gays or blacks or any group that is not completely oblivious to human behavior, cognition, and the history of their own people, much less the group they are opposed to.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> The examples you list as being comparable to homosexuality are grossly offensive. ...you ignorant fuck.


 
irony


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Being gay back in the day was hardly even heard of



Androphile Gay History Project: The World History of Male Love

People With a History: Introduction


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> Wrong.




XXY characteristics are femenine features. Higher female hormones. There are cases of XXY being a cause for homosexuality.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> This thread once again proves that anything short of 100% acceptance of the homosexual lifestyle - all of it - is homophobia.



Not really I just couldn't give a shit.  They can live there life I will live mine.  We are both human beings.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Do you think that gay pride is right?
> Do you think that it is acceptable to march down busy streets waving rainbow flags, dressed as transvestites or sexually confused bikers?
> 
> *I'm not meaning to offend anyone here*, but personally I don't think it's something to go around and brag about. I have a very Darwinist way of looking at things, and as far as I'm concerned, being gay doesn't benefit a species in any way. *I have nothing wrong with it *really, My aunty is gay.
> ...


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Not really I just couldn't give a shit. They can live there life I will live mine. We are both human beings.


 
I wasn't talking about anything you said.

you know I love you (no homo)


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> irony



Maybe slightly contradictory, but hardly ironic.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> So now you're trying to say that being gay is synonymous with such disgusting sexual deviations as pedophilia or zoophilia? Being gay is not simply a different way people "get off". It's a naturally occurring phenomena that can be found in other species in nature, not just humans.
> 
> The examples you list as being comparable to homosexuality are grossly offensive. You really should think about what you're typing out before hitting Submit Reply you ignorant fuck.



You pay more attention to my examples then my reasoning behind it. Move on. Get past the examples. and READ WHAT I ACTUALLY SAID.


DO YOU THINK, FOR THE LAST FUCKING TIME, THAT IT IS ACCEPTABLE TO PARADE ABOUT A SEXUAL ORIENTATION? THAT IS THE QUESTION


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

if you are patient enough to look for it there is a vast amount of vintage homo-erotic art available. from ancient times until now it has been celebrated. it's nothing new.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> Maybe *slightly* contradictory, but hardly ironic.


 
more irony


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

ok, whatever i don't need a history lesson that weasn;t my question.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if you are patient enough to look for it there is a vast amount of vintage homo-erotic art available. from ancient times until now it has been celebrated. it's nothing new.


 
It's in the Bible...homosexuality is as old as man.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> You pay more attention to my examples then my reasoning behind it. Move on. Get past the examples. and READ WHAT I ACTUALLY SAID.
> 
> 
> DO YOU THINK, FOR THE LAST FUCKING TIME, THAT IT IS ACCEPTABLE TO PARADE ABOUT A SEXUAL ORIENTATION? THAT IS THE QUESTION



Yes, I think it's acceptable for a minority group that is being oppressed to stand up. Maybe the specific parades you have in mind and the way they are conducted may not be optimal to help their cause, but if a gay equivalent of Martin Luther King, Jr. started becoming popular in the media would you have a hissy fit?


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> XXY characteristics are femenine features. Higher female hormones. There are cases of XXY being a cause for homosexuality.



There are cases for XXY being the cause of many conditions.  Sexuality is not one of them.  If you knew anything at all, you would know that there is no one chromosome or gene that controls sexuality.  This is what geneticists are looking for.

My testosterone surged to over 1100ng/dl, and my estrogen was at the bottom of the range for males: I was just a horny homo; I was karyotyped in high school biology as a project... I am XY... how do explain my homosexuality?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> but if a gay equivalent of Martin Luther King, Jr. started becoming popular in the media would you have a hissy fit?



"I have a dream. I have a dream to anally violate my fellow man."

Yes, I would throw a hissy fit.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> more irony



pepper your on fire today.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

there are minority groups everywhere. You know, walks for Breast Cancer etc, Waramps, they are minority groups too. But their parades have a point. They make a statment. For me, a march for rights is one thing, wearing offensive clothing and making a big production about something over-rated is not.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> There are cases for XXY being the cause of many conditions.  Sexuality is not one of them.  If you knew anything at all, you would know that there is no one chromosome or gene that controls sexuality.  This is what geneticists are looking for.
> 
> My testosterone surged to over 1100ng/dl, and my estrogen was at the bottom of the range for males: I was just a horny homo; I was karyotyped in high school biology as a project... I am XY... how do explain my homosexuality?



and here's to add on to my XXY argument.


Main article: Prenatal hormones and sexual orientation
Simon LeVay explains the basics of this theory: "In experimental animals it???s been well established that the sexual differentiation of the body and brain results primarily from the influence of sex hormones secreted by the testes or ovaries (Arnold 2002). Males have high levels of testosterone in fetal life (after functional development of the testes) and around the time of birth, as well as at and after puberty. Females have low levels of all sex hormones in fetal life, and high levels of estrogens and progestagens starting at puberty. High prenatal testosterone levels organize the brain in a male-specific fashion; low levels testosterone permits it to organize in a female-specific fashion. Hormones at puberty activate the circuits laid down in prenatal life but do not fundamentally change them. Thus, the range of sexual behaviors that adult animals can show is determined in large part by their prenatal/perinatal hormone exposure???manipulating these hormone levels can lead to atypical sex behavior or preference for same-sex sex partners as well as a range of other gender-atypical characteristics.


XXY causes a significant hormonal imbalance in those affected.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Agreed.  But I couldn't care less.  I do alot of things the probably protray an incorrect picture of me.  So be it.



So...you _don't _put lipstick on sheep?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

I put lipstick on you. Does that count?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I put lipstick on you. Does that count?



Liar!  You make _me _put it on, you lazy bastard!


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> there are minority groups everywhere. You know, walks for Breast Cancer etc, Waramps, they are minority groups too. But their parades have a point. They make a statment. For me, a march for rights is one thing, wearing offensive clothing and making a big production about something over-rated is not.



Judging by your gallery, you seem to flaunt your sexuality with what some might consider 'offensive' clothing, too.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> and here's to add on to my XXY argument.
> 
> 
> Main article: Prenatal hormones and sexual orientation
> Simon LeVay explains the basics of this theory: "In experimental animals it???s been well established that the sexual differentiation of the body and brain results primarily from the influence of sex hormones secreted by the testes or ovaries (Arnold 2002). Males have high levels of testosterone in fetal life (after functional development of the testes) and around the time of birth, as well as at and after puberty.



That's not disputed.  That has nothing to do with karyotype.



> XXY causes a significant hormonal imbalance in those affected.



Your words or the author's?  Your conclusion?  

Explain my situation; do all gay males have an XXY karyotype?  What do lesbians' chromosomes look like?  How do you explain ultra-masculine gay males and "lipstick lesbians"?

Methinks you are using the same reasoning used by those to explain spontaneous generation/abiogeneis: faulty conclusions based on flawed observations.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2007)

i find it humorous when the moral arguement is played against homosexuality by comparing it to zoophilia, or pedophillia.  if someone is going to play this card they really should play the whole thing and add pre-maritial sex and porn in the arguement (by the way i just saw a stat saying 70% of porn addicts consider themselves to be highly religious.)  everyone seems to be trying to draw a line in the sand saying this is ok and this is'nt. always seeming to draw the line just past what they practice themselves. perhaps this is the best arguement against letting man decide, as the line gets more and more blurred we get further and further from the truth.  i think, at least in the U.S. Christianity really needs to take a look at itself and start to practice what it really believes and let the rest take care of itself.

as far as gay parades go, just like with the KKK i take pride in the fact i live in a country where groups (even ones i disagree with) are allowed by law to peaceably assemble. i just dont show up and support the cause.

but what do i know? i just said pre-maritial sex is bad.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

That's all a matter of opinion. I've shared mine, and as i suspected it was met with resistance. Which is fine with me.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> That's not disputed.  That has nothing to do with karyotype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didnt say it was the reason for all of it. If you would even bother reading my previous posts.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I didnt say it was the reason for all of it. If you would even bother reading my previous posts.



when you touch a nerve on someone's closely held personal beliefs, asking them to look at the meaning of your words often times is too much


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

alright i am begginging to think coleman is a fag


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

well, who's to say people aren't touching a nerve of mine. They are sticking up for their beliefs, I am sticking up for mine. People have taken this the wrong way...do I have to quote myself again?
Right at the beginning I said it wasn't to offend anyone, and as usual shit was twisted around.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

no coleman said he wasn't a homosexual.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> well, who's to say people aren't touching a nerve of mine. They are sticking up for their beliefs, I am sticking up for mine. People have taken this the wrong way...do I have to quote myself again?
> Right at the beginning I said it wasn't to offend anyone, and as usual shit was twisted around.




No one is saying you are.  However you are young and have a lot to learn and explore.  I am just speaking from my experiences when I was your age, and my views of the world compared to now.

As I grow my opinions change.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> If you would even bother reading my previous posts.



Your posts have too many assumptions and faulty conclusions.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> no coleman said he wasn't a homosexual.


 
He also complained about your gallery so he is "under suspicion"


----------



## maniclion (Jun 19, 2007)

A lot of those Gay Parades are trying to bring peoples awareness to Aids and other social issues into more public awareness...my gf's brother is gay and he can't stand flagrant homosexuals, but he has been in parades to bring awareness to hate crimes and Aids research.....

And trying to say it does nothing for our species is dumb.....with over population looming over us in the future I think the more homosexuals there are the better off our species will be...


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> well, who's to say people aren't touching a nerve of mine. They are sticking up for their beliefs, I am sticking up for mine. People have taken this the wrong way...do I have to quote myself again?
> Right at the beginning I said it wasn't to offend anyone, and as usual shit was twisted around.



so starting a thread that you know people are going to disagree strongly with, maybe you should let these slide off of you a little bit.  you know your intentions, so dont let it bother you if you feel you were misinterpreted, just explain another way. some things intended or not, will with out a doubt be taken as offensive. thats just the way it is


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> there are minority groups everywhere. You know, walks for Breast Cancer etc, Waramps, they are minority groups too. But their parades have a point. They make a statment. For me, a march for rights is one thing, wearing offensive clothing and making a big production about something over-rated is not.




who, or what branch of government, do you want to decide for you what you can or can't have a parade about? how should they go about dictating what you can and cannot do or say in that parade? and is that freedom?

if i want to hold a parade about a new type of tampon i can. you don't have to come, you don't have to like it but why try to take away my right to do it? where would narrowing a person's rights lead except to make that gate narrower and narrower?

what if i violated an order not to hold my parade? what would my punishment be? and what would be the exact charge? 

and once we set up a bureau that gets to decide for us what is offensive the next step would be banning books and censoring music? banning certain styles of clothing? etc etc...


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> if i want to hold a parade about a new type of tampon i can.



I just had the mental picture of you running down a major street waiving a tampon (with a streamer attached) back and forth over your head.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I just had the mental picture of you running down a major street waiving a tampon (with a streamer attached) back and forth over your head.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> Your posts have too many assumptions and faulty conclusions.



and anything short of a john h adoration for all things homosexual makes you see red, so maybe both sides should chill and discuss without getting so defensive you look like fools


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> He also complained about your gallery so he is "under suspicion"



And what if I was? Would you brand me with a pink triangle or something? It's a good thing people like you and Danny are a dying breed. You are a disgrace to heterosexual men.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> And what if I was? Would you brand me with a pink triangle or something? It's a good thing people like you and Danny are a dying breed. You are a disgrace to heterosexual men.



purple triangle, pink buttefly, and rainbows actually


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> And what if I was? Would you brand me with a pink triangle or something? It's a good thing people like you and Danny are a dying breed. You are a disgrace to heterosexual men.


 
Now, now..you rail against people for being intolerant but yet you are blasting me for simply clowning around. Tell me, what have I said that is a "disgrace" that makes you glad I am dying? Seriously. Guys like you do 10 times more harm than good to the cause you support b/c of crap like this.

I don't care if you're gay, I was just a making a joke and it wasn't even one that made fun of gays in any way.

Lighten up.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> And what if I was? Would you brand me with a pink triangle or something? It's a good thing people like you and Danny are a dying breed. You are a disgrace to heterosexual men.



Why?  Everyone has the right to not like anyone that they care too.

Being yourself (and true to yourself) is one of the most important things that you can do in life.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol. were a dieng breed? theres so many more straights then gays.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Now, now..you rail against people for being intolerant but yet you are blasting me for simply clowning around. Tell me, what have I said that is a "disgrace" _*that makes you glad I am dying?*_ Seriously. Guys like you do 10 times more harm than good to the cause you support b/c of crap like this.
> 
> I don't care if you're gay, I was just a making a joke and it wasn't even one that made fun of gays in any way.
> 
> Lighten up.


*
You're what?!!!  *


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. were a dieng breed? theres so many more straights then gays.



He means the attitude.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. were a dieng breed? theres so many more straights then gays.



He wasn't talking about your sexuality, he was talking about your idiocy.  He's safe in knowing that you'll end up killing yourself off.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. were a dieng breed? theres so many more straights then gays.



Well you in specific whenever that gang is around, you should be worried.

Ouch, that was wrong. Oh well.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> He means the attitude.


 
My question is, what attitude?


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> My question is, what attitude?



homophobia


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

Gays, abortion, women's lib and racism.  Can always count on an active thread with one of these topics.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> homophobia


 
Link?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Oh please...
> I am in no way "threatened" or "scared" of gay people.
> So because I don't agree with bragging about being gay to the world, I'm a homophobe? That makes alot of sense there champ.




You must really hate weddings, and those wedding rings, and people pushin' their kids around in strollers. . .and Mardi Gras and "Girls Gone Wild". . .and spring break parties. . .and Carnival. . .


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> homophobia



And narrow-mindedness.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

KBM in da thread...this is going to be interesting.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It portrays an incorrect picture of the majority of gays.
> 
> Not a good thing.



Actually, it is the media which presents the incorrect picture, not the participants.


----------



## kcoleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Link?



homophobia - Definitions from Dictionary.com


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kcoleman said:


> homophobia - Definitions from Dictionary.com


 

No. I mean, link to me being homophobic.

A link to me deserving the hate you dumped on me.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Actually, it is the media which presents the incorrect picture, not the participants.


 
Now THAT was funny.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Gays, abortion, women's lib and racism.  Can always count on an active thread with one of these topics.


You forgot politics and religion....


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> gotta call foul on that one, IAD...no rights? They ave the exact same rights as every other American citizen.



They do? Let's see. . .they can't fall in love with someone overseas and marry them there and bring them back to this country. In some 32 states, they can be fired just because the boss finds out they have a relationship with someone of the same sex. They can't marry the person they love in another score of states, can't make their own funeral arrangements without the state steppin' in and changing them when they die. They can't openly serve their country in the military. And if one of them gets murdered, the perpetrator still tries to use the "panic" defense in the courtroom. . .cuz it used to work every time. 

So they got the right to pretend they are straight if they want all the same rights as every other American citizen.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> The Gay Pride parade, in no way demonstrates their fight on opression. That may be their reasoning, but when I see gay parade I see no protest or fight on anything.
> 
> Like I said, it bothers me how there seems to be expectations when you're gay.



Maybe you should go to one and listen to the speeches or look at the names of organizations marching. . .


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> This thread once again proves that anything short of 100% acceptance of the homosexual lifestyle - all of it - is homophobia.




And that would be a problem which directly affects your rights as an American because. . .


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Link?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/59140-would-you-date-bi-sexual.html#post1239878

Let's not start this shit again.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

maniclion said:


> You forgot politics and religion....


I don't think they drum up the same kinds of attitudes and behavior.  They do make a thread active as well but different kinds of attitudes and emotions.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Actually, it is the media which presents the incorrect picture, not the participants.



Are you kidding?  The media is *afraid *of being labeled homophobic, or racist, for that matter.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Now THAT was funny.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> "I have a dream. I have a dream to anally violate my fellow man."
> 
> Yes, I would throw a hissy fit.




I think that used to be the similar refrain comin' from the straight boyz and girlz when they got sick of their fathers arranging their marriages and the Church forcing them to stick to whatever match was set up for you.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> And that would be a problem which directly affects your rights as an American because. . .


 
I think the posts in the thread prove my point. I was blasted and dumped on and I didn't even REALLY state an opinion on gays or gay rights. 

BTW, I think gays should have most of the rights you listed. But, I am dying bread and disgraceful..I just want to know how someone fighting for tolerance can be so intolerant?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> .I just want to know how someone fighting for tolerance can be so intolerant?



That's the norm.  Those that fight the hardest to stamp out "intolerance" are some of the most intolerant motherfuckers on this planet.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> "I have a dream. I have a dream to anally violate my fellow man."
> 
> Yes, I would throw a hissy fit.



I can't believe I almost missed this.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/59140-would-you-date-bi-sexual.html#post1239878
> 
> Let's not start this shit again.


 
Let me add that to the checklist of things you must do to avoid being homophobic.

-must be turned on by guys kissing.

Thanks...it is important to know the guidelines.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> there are minority groups everywhere. You know, walks for Breast Cancer etc, Waramps, they are minority groups too. But their parades have a point. They make a statment. For me, a march for rights is one thing, wearing offensive clothing and making a big production about something over-rated is not.



Wearing NO clothing would be offensive to the public. Who told you that the universe has to kiss your ass before people put on their clothes?


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

im not afraid of gays. are u kidding?


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ReproMan* 

 
_"I have a dream. I have a dream to anally violate my fellow man."

Yes, I would throw a hissy fit._




DOMS said:


> I can't believe I almost missed this.


 
Yes, the famous Martin Luther Dyl.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

why would i be AFRAID of some gay guy.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Yes, the famous Martin Luther Dyl.



_Oh, *shit!!!

    
   
*_


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Let me add that to the checklist of things you must do to avoid being homophobic.
> 
> -must be turned on by guys kissing.
> 
> Thanks...it is important to know the guidelines.



I think minding your own business is the most appropiate guideline. It's rather difficult to claim moral righteousness when your imagination seems to so willingly travel into someone else's relationships. That's where you run the risk of getting turned on.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> why would i be AFRAID of some gay guy.



He'd laugh at your manners and clothes.  Your ego couldn't take it.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> well, who's to say people aren't touching a nerve of mine. They are sticking up for their beliefs, I am sticking up for mine. People have taken this the wrong way...do I have to quote myself again?
> Right at the beginning I said it wasn't to offend anyone, and as usual shit was twisted around.



Ok...so your beliefs are that you should have the right to dictate to others what they can wear and do. . .


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

honestly i have no prob with fags as long as they 1. stay away from me and dont talk to me. 2. dont any gay shit in public


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> honestly i have no prob with fags as long as they 1. stay away from me and dont talk to me. 2. dont any gay shit in public


 
......Says the boy who very much enjoys rolling and groping around on the floor with other men, under the guise of mma?????


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I don't know. To me being gay is becoming more and more of a trend. Media portrays it as being "hip" and "fresh"



So that's why Canadians dress that way.

Oh, and I vote, "Who gives a shit?"


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> Let me add that to the checklist of things you must do to avoid being homophobic.
> 
> -must be turned on by guys kissing.



Nooo... that's not what I'm saying.  Why do you even have to worry or think about two guys kissing?



kbm8795 said:


> I think minding your own business is the most appropiate guideline. It's rather difficult to claim moral righteousness when your imagination seems to so willingly travel into someone else's relationships. That's where you run the risk of getting turned on.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol. goob im mainly a striker but lik i said I honestly i have no prob with fags as long as they 1. stay away from me and dont talk to me. 2. dont any gay shit in public


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> I think minding your own business is the most appropiate guideline. It's rather difficult to claim moral righteousness when your imagination seems to so willingly travel into someone else's relationships. That's where you run the risk of getting turned on.


 
I really don't understand this...where did I claim moral righteousness?

I would agree that me being turned on by women kissing is wrong...so, what's your point?


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

Can't say i'm enthusiastic to see gay public affection, but otherwise i don't care.  Each to their own.  Who cares.  Does it _really_ affect you?

Live and let live....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> I would agree that me being turned on by women kissing is wrong



Then I don't want to be right...


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, when the Right winger "Christians" get finished rewriting the laws, you won't be seein' anyone showing affection. Those ejaculation permits won't be issued until you are legally married and the cams will be in everyone's bedrooms to make sure no wet dream goes without punishment.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Well, when the Right winger "Christians" get finished rewriting the laws, you won't be seein' anyone showing affection. Those ejaculation permits won't be issued until you are legally married and the cams will be in everyone's bedrooms to make sure no wet dream goes without punishment.



If they are putting cams in the bedrooms, where am I gonna hide the pot and assault rifles?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Well, when the Right winger "Christians" get finished rewriting the laws, you won't be seein' anyone showing affection. Those ejaculation permits won't be issued until you are legally married and the cams will be in everyone's bedrooms to make sure no wet dream goes without punishment.



May I recommend that you cut to the chase and buy a cat o' nine tails and flog yourself?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

What interests me is that I haven't seen a KBM or Minotaur post in forever and within minutes of this thread hitting, they both show up..Is there some google-bot scanning forums for gay threads and putting out alerts?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol. goob im mainly a striker but lik i said I honestly i have no prob with fags as long as they 1. stay away from me and dont talk to me. 2. dont any gay shit in public


If you were my kid, I'd have killed you by now......


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> May I recommend that you cut to the chase and buy a cat o' nine tails and flog yourself?


 
Also highly recomended is the accompanying "crown of thorns".


----------



## goob (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> If you were my kid, I'd have killed you by now......


 
I would'nt worry, by his grammar, it looks as if his brain is slowly eating itself anyway.......


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> If you were my kid, I'd have killed you by now......



Just pretend he's your kid.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> What interests me is that I haven't seen a KBM or Minotaur post in forever and within minutes of this thread hitting, they both show up..Is there some google-bot scanning forums for gay threads and putting out alerts?



I never see you around in any of the threads except the ones that have a heated debate or somehow effects you in a way that you need to put in your two cents? Which one is it, getting involved in a heated discussion or finally coming out of the closet? I wouldn't be surprised if it's the latter.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> If you were my kid, I'd have killed you by now......



you couldnt be my mom im way to good looking to come out of a jacked dyke like you


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol im about to be banned


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> What interests me is that I haven't seen a KBM or Minotaur post in forever and within minutes of this thread hitting, they both show up..Is there some google-bot scanning forums for gay threads and putting out alerts?



Look harder.   

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/73250-what-ketosis.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/80979-you-too-big-some-outfits.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/80480-poisoned-cat.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/80216-diabetic-diet.html


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> May I recommend that you cut to the chase and buy a cat o' nine tails and flog yourself?



I thought that was  your specialty. . .  But ya can't buy that stuff in those conservative states.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> you couldnt be my mom im way to good looking to come out of a jacked dyke like you


And members wonder why I have such an attitude...............


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> What interests me is that I haven't seen a KBM or Minotaur post in forever and within minutes of this thread hitting, they both show up..Is there some google-bot scanning forums for gay threads and putting out alerts?



Look harder. 

And then offer the appropriate fact-based apology.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> I thought that was  your specialty. . .  But ya can't buy that stuff in those conservative states.



I make my own.  In matters of self-flogging, it's the craftsmanship that matters.

You'd be surprised what you can buy in Utah.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Look harder.
> 
> And then offer the appropriate fact-based apology.



I'll accept groveling and sniveling.


----------



## zombul (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Do you think that gay pride is right?
> Do you think that it is acceptable to march down busy streets waving rainbow flags, dressed as transvestites or sexually confused bikers?
> 
> I'm not meaning to offend anyone here, but personally I don't think it's something to go around and brag about. I have a very Darwinist way of looking at things, and as far as I'm concerned, *being gay doesn't benefit a* *species in any way*. I have nothing wrong with it really, My aunty is gay.
> ...



YouTube - The Ultimate Warrior's Politics


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Ok...so your beliefs are that you should have the right to *dictate* to others what they can wear and do. . .


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> I'll accept groveling and sniveling.



While he's on his knees?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> you couldnt be my mom im way to good looking to come out of a jacked dyke like you




that's way over the line of tolerable ignorance.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> While he's on his knees?




Is there any other way!?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> Look harder.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/73250-what-ketosis.html
> 
> ...



yep, i saw some of your other posts this morning when i ventured out of open chat


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> Is there any other way!?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Look harder.
> 
> And then offer the appropriate fact-based apology.


 
Actually, I saw one of your threads as soon as I hit "new posts" - one from yesterday with a You Tube thing...


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I never see you around in any of the threads except the ones that have a heated debate or somehow effects you in a way that you need to put in your two cents? Which one is it, getting involved in a heated discussion or finally coming out of the closet? I wouldn't be surprised if it's the latter.


 

I am sorry if the smily didn't indicate the sarcasm there.

Why are YOU pissed at me? I am really confused as to what I have done here to piss you guys off? Other than complaining about the definition of homophobia, I haven't stomped on anyone. Geez.

This thread hasn't even really been that heated. Minotaur hasn't even really gotten worked up, KBM seems to be behaving. One kid just got banned,  or so I hope, but he was clown anyway.

:exits thread:


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not apologizing for anything I said.
I never once said I hated gay people
I never once implied that I was in any way homophobic.
I just think it is wrong to parade about sexual orientation. If certain individuals of the gay community want to be accepted like everyone else, why do they make such a big production of it.
Why must they go out of their way to let it be known that they are gay?
Ellen Degenerous is a lesbian, but she hasn't gone out of her way to make herself look more like a boy, she has accepted it and is happy with herself but she isn't parading about about it...do you kind of see what I'm saying?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> And members wonder why I have such an attitude...............



Well you DID quote and attack him first.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> that's way over the line of tolerable ignorance.



she clearly started it. i didnt even diss faggits. i just said as long as they dont come near me or do any faggit shit in public and as long as they dont come within a 500 foot radius. i am good. and then she comes in and starts talking about how if she was my mother she would have killed me


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Pepper said:


> I am sorry if the smily didn't indicate the sarcasm there.
> 
> Why are YOU pissed at me? I am really confused as to what I have done here to piss you guys off? Other than complaining about the definition of homophobia, I haven't stomped on anyone. Geez.
> 
> ...



I dont think youve been offensive in any way.  In fact, you brought up an interesting point how 2 members who never post come out from no where.

In the spotlight, I agree with DontStop and her question.  I dont bother myself with bullshit philospohy, metaphors, and what something really 'means.'

What fucntion does a parade serve besides its side effects?  AIDS awareness?  How many people out there really not know about AIDS?  Children?  Yeah, them and other people that arent of this country.  

Now watch, because I supported her question (not the answer), I must have some sort of hatred.  

I couldnt really give a shit what they do.  Only way I did, is if I was rushing home to take the most water-filled shit of my life and I cant get to my toilet cuz theres a daisy-chain going down US-1.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I'm not apologizing for anything I said.
> I never once said I hated gay people
> I never once implied that I was in any way homophobic.
> I just think it is wrong to parade about sexual orientation. If certain individuals of the gay community want to be accepted like everyone else, why do they make such a big production of it.
> ...




you said it like i don't have anything against gay people but some of them act too gay for me n their flamboyancy has no right to exist because i don't like it. they should stop being themselves to please you?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well you DID quote and attack him first.


How bout you mind your own fucking business!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> she clearly started it. i didnt even diss faggits. i just said as long as they dont come near me or do any faggit shit in public and as long as they dont come within a 500 foot radius. i am good. and then she comes in and starts talking about how if she was my mother she would have killed me


You obviously don't know what sarcasm is.  

Your a freaking kid and I can't believe you would even say what you said to a women.  Grow up!


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

alright. jodie i am appologizing because it is clear that you are PMSing. i was a little to quick to retaliate, but in all fairness you did start it and i really am sorry.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont think youve been offensive in any way.  In fact, you brought up an interesting point how 2 members who never post come out from no where.



That's right... we're part of the *Watchdog for Homosexuals Association Transglobal (WHAT) *.  We lurk in the shadows and come out wearing fabulous costumes only to right wrongs.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright. jodie i am appologizing because it is clear that you are PMSing. i was a little to quick to retaliate, but in all fairness you did start it and i really am sorry.


No, far from PMSing, I am like this all the time.  Didn't you read my avatar?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> you said it like i don't have anything against gay people but some of them act too gay for me n their flamboyancy has no right to exist because i don't like it. they should stop being themselves to please you?



So being gay means you have to be flamboyant?
It sounds like a stereotype.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

no lol. but i am sorry for offending you. but i was just boxing a little while ago so i am still in agressive mode. also where i grew up i learned not to tke shit from anyone even over the internet but sorry.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> That's right... we're part of the *Watchdog for Homosexuals Association Transglobal (WHAT) *.  We lurk in the shadows and come out wearing fabulous costumes only to right wrongs.


  Now that's funny!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> That's right... we're part of the *Watchdog for Homosexuals Association Transglobal (WHAT) *.  We lurk in the shadows and come out wearing fabulous costumes only to right wrongs.



Hey, its just an interesting coinsidence. (sp?)

How we go back to the topic starter's question and not focus on fairly obvious observations?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont think youve been offensive in any way.  In fact, you brought up an interesting point how 2 members who never post come out from no where.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> no lol. but i am sorry for offending you. but i was just boxing a little while ago so i am still in agressive mode. also where i grew up i learned not to tke shit from anyone even over the internet but sorry.


Then don't give shit out!  I've seen you insult women over and over on this board and I'm tired of seeing it.  I'm far from jacked up and I am as straight as they come so your comments were wrong and uncalled for but apology accepted.  You don't like muscular women, fine keep it to yourself.  Don't come on a *bodybuilding board* and tell everyone how disgusted you are by women that have muscle.  Wrong place kid.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright. jodie i am appologizing because it is clear that you are PMSing. i was a little to quick to retaliate, but in all fairness you did start it and i really am sorry.



We're movin' you two to the _Highway Amazon _thread. . .


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> she clearly started it. *i didnt even diss faggits*. i just said as long as they dont come near me or do any faggit shit in public and as long as they dont come within a 500 foot radius. i am good. and then she comes in and starts talking about how if she was my mother she would have killed me



I laughed my ass off the first two times he wrote this, but the third time I'm just in shock.  Danny, are you really reading what you're writing?  I mean, you're using a derogatory term when saying those types of people don't bother you as long as they don't show affection toward each other or come within 500 feet of you.  Obviously you have a major problem with homosexuals. 
Let them have their parades and whoop it up, if you don't agree, don't go


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> AKIRA said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think youve been offensive in any way.  In fact, you brought up an interesting point how 2 members who never post come out from no where.
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> So being gay means you have to be flamboyant?
> It sounds like a stereotype.




no, you don't have any problem with gays,_ only the flamboyant ones_. so what if some of them are different? all groups of people have some members that are different. personally i think swingers are out of their minds but you know what, it doesn't matter a bit to me one way or the other what they do. it's their business not mine. i don't have to like it but if i disliked it enough to try to put a stop to it i don't think i could say i have no problem with swingers.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> We're movin' you two to the _Highway Amazon _thread. . .


  Oh boy have I got a story for that thread!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

i think when any group of people or single person campaigns to take away the rights of another it is bullshit and that any slide toward an autocracy is insane. like i said who do you want to decide for you what you can do, say, wear, read, listen to...??? seriously. think about it.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Anyone who is falmboyant about most causes irritate me. Feminists for example. Don't even get me started.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

get started...let's see where it takes this thread.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh boy have I got a story for that thread!




 You are gonna have to tell us. . .


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Anyone who is falmboyant about most causes irritate me. Feminists for example. Don't even get me started.



yes and you have the right to be irritated and say so but if you do say so people are not going to believe you have _no_ problem with them. if you move to take away their rights to be who they are you support dictatorship and your rights will be in jeopardy next.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Anyone who is falmboyant about most causes irritate me. Feminists for example. Don't even get me started.



So you ain't flamboyant in any manner at all and you can't possibly irritate anyone.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Feminists are just as bad as womanizer because alot of them think that women are the superior sex. There is nothing wrong with womens rights, but I doubt there will EVER be a time where women and men are treated equally. It's like fighting for a lost cause. Women have come a long way, and that is respectable, but the fact, and reality of the matter is, is that women will never be treated equally as men. Same goes for men in some situations. Some men can be treated unequally in the work force as well. I know at one of the jobs I worked, I was praised, practically put on a pedastool for my work, when alot of the boys I worked with did the same amount of work if not more.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> So you ain't flamboyant in any manner at all and you can't possibly irritate anyone.



Not to a point where I get media covergae and I'm handing out bumper stickers, no.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

They should have just stopped working, seeing as getting recognized was a lost cause.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Same goes for men in some situations. Some men can be treated unequally in the work force as well. I know at one of the jobs I worked, I was praised, practically put on a pedastool for my work, when alot of the boys I worked with did the same amount of work if not more.


  You have got to be kidding me.  I know you are young but come on............you can't be that dense.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Feminists aren't even taken seriously. Case and point, The Borat movie. Which might I also add, has the gay pride parade in it


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

and if love or desire were just about hormones n chromosomes any girl could love or desire any guy...  it just doesn't work that way.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You have got to be kidding me.  I know you are young but come on............you can't be that dense.




That men can get treated unequal too? How do you suppose?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh boy have I got a story for that thread!




I'm all ears... er eyes.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> That men can get treated unequal too? How do you suppose?


  Then again, maybe you can be.........

Let me take a stab at this.......your boss was a guy?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> and if love or desire were just about hormones n chromosomes any girl could love or desire any guy...  it just doesn't work that way.



I didn't say it was just about chromosomes...I said there were cases where chromosomal disjunction, which in turn, causes a change in hormones, have been a contributing factor. That isn't my research, but I can see how it happens.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Then again, maybe you can be.........
> 
> Let me take a stab at this.......your boss was a guy?



no. Linda Mueller. she owned a sears in spruce grove.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> no. Linda Mueller. she owned a sears in spruce grove.


Alright, then unless she is gay my theory won't fly.

However, I completely disagree with you on your feminist/women's right post.  You are too young to know what it's really like.  Come back in 10 years when you've grown up and your POV will be different.  Your teenage jobs reflect nothing of the real world.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh boy have I got a story for that thread!


----------



## danny81 (Jun 19, 2007)

i didnt diss the "homos" is that better?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

hey, how much was the drink?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Translation:

Go get hurt, numerous times, in more ways than one, and youll have the option to create a scapegoat. Who better than by the same type of peopel that hurt you.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 19, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i didnt diss the "homos" is that better?



yes, so much better.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Id just quit while youre ahead.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Translation:
> 
> Go get hurt, numerous times, in more ways than one, and youll have the option to create a scapegoat. Who better than by the same type of peopel that hurt you.



is that canadian french or france french


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


> hey, how much was the drink?



i stole it from Mino.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Id just quit while youre ahead.




that advice is sig worthy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> is that canadian french or france french



Its just always predictable.

Like lambs to the slaughter, but what can ya do


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> that advice is sig worthy.



Well he was funny for a second, but to kep going makes me wonder if its deliberate and thus extiguishes all ignorance induced laughter.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its just always predictable.
> 
> Like lambs to the slaughter, but what can ya do



make stew. 



* not lamb.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

All I know is that it took me 17 years and 4 months of psychotherapy to be comfortable with the fact that I am gay. I have known this since I was 7 or 8 years old (I just liked being with my male friends a LOT more than with any female friends). I buried this for the past 17 years. 

In addition, I have tourette's syndrome and am 6 feet 10 inches tall, so with just those two I stick out like an elephant in the living room. I hate being the center of attention, I'd much rather be in the corner out of everyones sight with only two or three friends. So why would I ever have chosen to be gay? That would be insane (sort of a triple threat for me all rolled into one person). Why would so many people actively choose to be almost (or, sometimes completely) ostracized from their family and society. Besides that, I tend to think it is natures way of population control, there are so many people, perhaps fewer entries in the gene pool is a good thing.

About the parades, I LIVE in Disney and absolutely hate Gay Days because I am much more of a conservative person and I know that these parades and other events play right into the media's hands (I work for the media, local television news) and I can't stand the horrible stereotypes. For all intents and purposes, I think most of us are more like the guys on "Brokeback mountain" (in the sense that it is more personal and not exactly something any of us really care about pushing on others, live and let live).

There, that was my 2 cents (more like 200).


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> All I know is that it took me 17 years and 4 months of psychotherapy to be comfortable with the fact that I am gay. I have known this since I was 7 or 8 years old (I just liked being with my male friends a LOT more than with any female friends). I buried this for the past 17 years.
> 
> In addition, I have tourette's syndrome and am 6 feet 10 inches tall, so with just those two I stick out like an elephant in the living room. I hate being the center of attention, I'd much rather be in the corner out of everyones sight with only two or three friends. So why would I ever have chosen to be gay? That would be insane (sort of a triple threat for me all rolled into one person). Why would so many people actively choose to be almost (or, sometimes completely) ostracized from their family and society. Besides that, I tend to think it is natures way of population control, there are so many people, perhaps fewer entries in the gene pool is a good thing.
> 
> ...



Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Thank you for clearing that up.



Did I clear anything up, or was I just spinning my wheels?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Did I clear anything up, or was I just spinning my wheels?





Yeah, that was good. Thanks.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

No problem, just doing my part!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> All I know is that it took me 17 years and 4 months of psychotherapy to be comfortable with the fact that I am gay. I have known this since I was 7 or 8 years old (I just liked being with my male friends a LOT more than with any female friends). I buried this for the past 17 years.
> 
> In addition, I have tourette's syndrome and am 6 feet 10 inches tall, so with just those two I stick out like an elephant in the living room. I hate being the center of attention, I'd much rather be in the corner out of everyones sight with only two or three friends. So why would I ever have chosen to be gay? That would be insane (sort of a triple threat for me all rolled into one person). Why would so many people actively choose to be almost (or, sometimes completely) ostracized from their family and society. Besides that, I tend to think it is natures way of population control, there are so many people, perhaps fewer entries in the gene pool is a good thing.
> 
> ...



Wow, 17 years! Well, better late than never.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> All I know is that it took me 17 years and 4 months of psychotherapy to be comfortable with the fact that I am gay. I have known this since I was 7 or 8 years old (I just liked being with my male friends a LOT more than with any female friends). I buried this for the past 17 years.
> 
> In addition, I have tourette's syndrome and am 6 feet 10 inches tall, so with just those two I stick out like an elephant in the living room. I hate being the center of attention, I'd much rather be in the corner out of everyones sight with only two or three friends. So why would I ever have chosen to be gay? That would be insane (sort of a triple threat for me all rolled into one person). Why would so many people actively choose to be almost (or, sometimes completely) ostracized from their family and society. Besides that, I tend to think it is *natures way of population control*, there are so many people, perhaps fewer entries in the gene pool is a good thing.
> 
> ...



my thoughts exactly

that goes hand in hand with my darwin outlook


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Wow, 17 years! Well, better late than never.



Yeah, I think it was all fear and extremely low confidence. I am still working through everything with my psychologist. 

I just want to thank to everyone here for their understanding and kindness. Joking about all of this is just fine in my book as well, I'd be a hypocrite if I had a problem with anyone else's opinions.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> my thoughts exactly
> 
> that goes hand in hand with my darwin outlook



Yeah, I guess I agree a little with everyone here. There is no one right answer, but maybe a combination of these answers is what we need to look at.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2007)

tallcall said:


> About the parades, I LIVE in Disney and absolutely hate Gay Days because I am much more of a conservative person and I know that these parades and other events play right into the media's hands (I work for the media, local television news) and I can't stand the horrible stereotypes. For all intents and purposes, I think most of us are more like the guys on "Brokeback mountain" (in the sense that it is more personal and not exactly something any of us really care about pushing on others, live and let live).



That's what I was saying.  They create the wrong perception of gays.  Most of the gays I knew in L.A., liberal or conservative, hate them.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's what I was saying.  They create the wrong perception of gays.  Most of the gays I knew in L.A., liberal or conservative, hate them.



My bosses hate that shit. They have been a gay couple for over 30 years and they have built an empire together. They are rich off of their asses, and they treat other people with respect. And, even they bitch about the lame ass parades.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)

Thats hot


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> make stew.
> 
> 
> 
> * not lamb.



I made Lamb for my campout this weekend
Lamb cutlets with couscous, slivered almond, vine tomato, parsley, and lemon.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 19, 2007)

yah those parades do nothing but tarnish the reputation of certain groups. Even the RHPS cult keeps it to themselves within the walls of a theatre


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 19, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> I made Lamb for my campout this weekend
> Lamb cutlets with couscous, slivered almond, vine tomato, parsley, and lemon.



i just didn't want to be the one in trouble for eating cute meat.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2007)

Welp, there goes this thread.

First it was a hijack, then it was a peaceful stoppage, now the monkey.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Welp, there goes this thread.
> 
> First it was a hijack, then it was a peaceful stoppage, now the monkey.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jun 19, 2007)

Wish I would of been at this gay parade




YouTube Video


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 20, 2007)

Pride parades are grossly offensive to begin with.  I don't care what it is, if it's gay pride, white pride, black pride, ANY OF IT.  I'm a white male, I'm straight, but the white power crap pisses me off to no end.  Then again I see the black pride and gay pride in the same light.  You're not better than anyone because of your ethnicity or sexual preferences.

Black man, white man, gay man, you're still just a man.

Oh and Coleman...


> The examples you list as being comparable to homosexuality are grossly offensive. You really should think about what you're typing out before hitting Submit Reply you ignorant fuck.



You aren't who decides what's offensive and what's not, you can choose to be offended by some things and voice your opinion about it but that's it.  To cut down Cayla because she had HER OWN opinion about something and call her an "ignorant [edit]" is way out of line.  Besides, you're 18 too are you gonna sit there and act like you know so much more?


----------



## Mista (Jun 20, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>



As I was reading the first post, I was wondering who would be the first to post a gay pic.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 20, 2007)

This thread is funny, but none of you are a match for danny here.



danny81 said:


> alright i am begginging to think coleman is a fag


 



danny81 said:


> honestly i have no prob with fags as long as they 1. stay away from me and dont talk to me. 2. dont any gay shit in public


 Ever thought of becoming a stand-up?



danny81 said:


> you couldnt be my mom im way to good looking to come out of a jacked dyke like you
> 
> lol i'm about to be banned






danny81 said:


> alright. jodie i am appologizing because it is clear that you are PMSing. i was a little to quick to retaliate, but in all fairness you did start it and i really am sorry.


Stop... you're killing me!



danny81 said:


> i didnt diss the "homos" is that better?


I just got up from my seat!






So anyway


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> My bosses hate that shit. They have been a gay couple for over 30 years and they have built an empire together. They are rich off of their asses, and they treat other people with respect. And, even they bitch about the lame ass parades.



So what? It's not like there is some requirement that all 20 million gays have to attend a pride parade. They live in Mobile, Alabama. . .not exactly a place where bein' out and about was gonna help them build an empire. They figured out a way to "fit in" to get what they want and that worked for them. . .but that isn't a universal experience.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree PMax. I'm against any kind of power thing like that too.

But the thing that really just bugs me is why some gay people go out of their way to get noticed. A gay person shouldn't have to try to fit in. They are exactly the same as everyone else, excluding the sexual orientation. I don't understand why some people have to make it so obvious that they are gay. Like I said before, with that stupid accent or that over flamboyant attitude just to make it OBVIOUS they are gay. It is like some are purposely trying to exclude themselves, thus, getting attention for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Pride parades are grossly offensive to begin with.  I don't care what it is, if it's gay pride, white pride, black pride, ANY OF IT.  I'm a white male, I'm straight, but the white power crap pisses me off to no end.  Then again I see the black pride and gay pride in the same light.  You're not better than anyone because of your ethnicity or sexual preferences.
> 
> Black man, white man, gay man, you're still just a man.



Well, that isn't exactly the ways that the laws have been applied in this country. Does the St. Patricks Day parade, with all that green and all the beer flowin', offend you? Or the Memorial Day and Veteran's Day parades, which can legally only honor the straight war dead and for years pretended even those were only white males? Not every American believes in Santa Claus or likes nativity scenes stuck on everyone's courthouse square. So those parades can be offensive as well. Mardi Gras, with the chicks showing their tits to get plastic beads thrown at them? 

Not every Irish American likes St. Patrick's Day parades. . .hell, the Irish gays aren't allowed to march in the Boston or New York parades.

So every parade should just be banned, right?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

I think any paradefor exclusively one group of people should be. I know in Christmas parades now, they includ  in them, to make it fair. Alot of people were war Veterans. There are native Americans who are war Veteran's, even Irish. ALOT of groups of people can be honored in one of those.

I've never even heard of a St. Patirck's day parade so i can't even comment on that.

And uhm, I'm not from America, but here in Canada we aren't even allowed to call it Christmas holiday anymore in order not to offend other culters. Just one of the differences between the Canadian Mozaik and the American melting pot.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I agree PMax. I'm against any kind of power thing like that too.
> 
> But the thing that really just bugs me is why some gay people go out of their way to get noticed. A gay person shouldn't have to try to fit in. They are exactly the same as everyone else, excluding the sexual orientation. I don't understand why some people have to make it so obvious that they are gay. Like I said before, with that stupid accent or that over flamboyant attitude just to make it OBVIOUS they are gay. It is like some are purposely trying to exclude themselves, thus, getting attention for all the wrong reasons.



It's called PRIDE. 

You know, kinda like how the newspapers have to print wedding pictures of straights, and they have to dress up in white and declare their "love" in front of hundreds of people and the parks are filled with people attending receptions. And the married people have to wear rings so that they stand out and everyone knows they got someone sleeping in their bed and go to hotels with "honeymoon" suites so they can pretend they are getting laid for the first time and everyone is supposed to celebrate. 

Or when the Pope comes to town wearing that outrageous gown and those red Prada shoes and people go crazy lookin' like fools crossing their hearts and speaking to an imaginary friend in the sky. And he ain't even speaking English here either. 

Or those damn funeral processions blocking traffic in the streets when you are just trying to drive along, celebrating life like a good normal person, and these people slap ya in the face with a death parade. People dressed up in nasty-ass black cryin' their eyelashes off just to throw a dead body into the ground, toss a few flowers on the mound and then go eat some food and fight about the leftover property.

I think the point is that if the gays  had been treated as if they were like everyone else historically and legally, there wouldn't be much for them to march about?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I think any paradefor exclusively one group of people should be. I know in Christmas parades now, they includ  in them, to make it fair. Alot of people were war Veterans. There are native Americans who are war Veteran's, even Irish. ALOT of groups of people can be honored in one of those.
> 
> *Uh nope - you can't be honored if they are pretending you aren't allowed in the military. And the Christmas parade ain't doin' nothing for the Jews. . .but it isn't offensive to dress an man up in a fat suit with a big beard and hat, even if more than half the population is obese and increasingly unhealthy.*
> 
> ...



The American "melting pot" is a myth.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Mista said:


> As I was reading the first post, I was wondering who would be the first to post a gay pic.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> So what? It's not like there is some requirement that all 20 million gays have to attend a pride parade. They live in Mobile, Alabama. . .not exactly a place where bein' out and about was gonna help them build an empire. They figured out a way to "fit in" to get what they want and that worked for them. . .but that isn't a universal experience.



No doubt. I'm simply saying that some of the most influential gays in Mobile refuse to take part in the parades, because they are lame and pointless. I don't enjoy any parades other than Mardi Gras parades, and that is because I like the premise. Lets party, drink, fuck, do drugs, and raise hell for 3 weeks. Thats something worth having a parade for. 

The local gays have a section of the parade that they call troopers named after a popular gay bar in mobile. By the way, Mobile is nothing like the rest of the state. Its completely fine to be gay in Mobile, you just can't travel out of the city very far.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

Sometimes parades and parties and dressing up and acting silly is *fun*.  If you can't understand why any group gets out there to have fun and show off a little that's your problem.  

People have a right to do certain things, providing it's not against the law, whether you like it or not.  This isn't Burger King, and you can't have it your way.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> The American "melting pot" is a myth.



Go try the Syrian melting pot.  You'll probably like it better.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> Sometimes parades and parties and dressing up and acting silly is *fun*.



The problem is that the gay pride parade is (according to you) supposed to be about having "fun", but the whole time they're saying (while dressed like shit and acting stupid) that "I'm gay accept for for who I am".  They may just be having fun, but they're also giving a very wrong impression of gays.

But hey, if you like being stereotyped in a bad way, more power to you.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They may just be having fun, but they're also giving a very wrong impression of gays.
> 
> But hey, if you like being stereotyped in a bad way, more power to you.



And that may be the fault of the gay population at large, which is largely invisible, ironically.  I don't know of any way other than being vocal of saying "We exist".  

And to live quietly and unobtrusively (closeted?) is not the answer either.  In 1969 the Stonewall Riots occurred because gays gathered among themselves at the Stonewall Club, wanting to be left alone, and the police raided the place.  So being quiet and unobtrusive doesn't work either.

And in this day and age with some of the advances gays and lesbians _*have*_ made towards being recognized as just plain folks, is it really America at large that thinks all gay men wear feather boas, purple taffeta and leather jockstraps?  Or is it a backwards minority that thinks that?  Because of all the people I know and work with... and they all know I'm gay... none of them think that is me.  

In the same way I don't think most of America thinks that all Puerto Ricans are knife-wielding druglords, or all blacks are gun-toting violent carjackers.  Stereotypes will *always* exist for all groups.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

i got permission to post this from the webmaster at this site he wrote it   
SnipeMe - Home 
*  Correcting Sexual Ignorance in Our Society  *
*June 5, 2007* 
*

I have, frankly, had enough of this bullshit. I can't even properly explain to you the level of frustration I feel when thinking about how ignorant our society is about sexuality. This is a subject that I've often been hesitant to write about because of the high emotions it evokes from people. The purpose of this site is to make you THINK, and while I do relish in making you angry at the same time, I guess I've always felt that any attempt by me on this site to correct the mind-numbing sexual stupidity so many people have would do nothing but make you angry, without making you think at all. 

At this point, I don't care. Sexuality is a subject that simply cannot be discussed rationally with people, because it's so emotional on the face of it. But here we go anyway. 

I have said before that people who get offended are fucking pussies and are insecure about their own beliefs. I stand by that and nothing offends me, but if there's on thing that comes very close to offending me, it's sexual ignorance. I'm not offending by differing beliefs, no, but I come very close to being offended by the unbelievable stupidity displayed by so many people (in some cases, the vast majority of people). 

I want to start off by throwing out what will not be a part of this rant. Religion. If you base your sexual decision on relgion, stop reading now. I'm not interested in even attempting to break through the wall of crap surrounding your sexual "beliefs" and your bullshit is not welcome on this page. When it comes to sexuality, I reject the religious point of view out-of-hand as hysterical supersititious nonsense. Period. You're nowhere near being ready to hear what I have to say, so fuck off right now. Go pray about it or something. 

Another disclaimer I wish to make. There is one and only one tenet that I subscribe to as "sexual morality" and that is the Wiccan Reed: An ye harm none, do what ye will. If you don't harm someone, you have done nothing wrong. That's all there is to it. If a man fucks 2,000 women outside of wedlock and he harmed not a single one of them, he has done nothing wrong. If a homosexual man takes it in the ass 20 times a day, as long as he harmed no one, he has done not a fucking thing wrong. If a zoophile likes jacking off her pitt bull and the pitt bull fuckin' likes it too, she's done nothing wrong. If a pedophile sits at home dropping loads all over the kids' swimwear section of the JC Penny catalogue, and he harms nobody, he has done nothing wrong. If a man likes getting whipped before the dominatrix shits on his chest and rubs his face in it, provided there was mutual consent, then he has done nothing wrong. If a brother and sister are mutually consenting sexual partners, they have done nothing wrong. Harm (either physical, mental, or emotional) is the only creteria for whether or not something is "sexually moral." You're uncomfortable with it? Too bad. It disgusts you? Choke on it. 

These two disclaimers I've made are the key elements to all of society's problems regarding sex and it all boils down to just one concept. Many people in this world have the idea that their personal feelings should dictate what is "right." It doesn't matter if those feelings come from the Bible or from having a psychology degree. They're still *your* feelings, therefore *your* life is the only thing they should be dictating. 

Personally, I find homosexuality to be disgusting. The idea of two guys having sex? ICK! Yet, in spite of this, I am 10 times as disgusted by the way homosexuals are treated in this country. I support their rights - ALL of their rights - including the right to marry, to adopt, etc. Why do I support them when their sexual behavior grosses me out? Simple. Because my personal tastes should only dictate my own life, not theirs. I find homosexual acts gross and not at all appealing, therefore ***I* do not partake in them! That's very simple and it has NOTHING whatsoever to do with anyone else in the world! Likewise, if sucking a cock isn't for you, then DON'T DO IT! But leave people the fuck alone if THEY want to do it! * 

 IT IS NONE OF YOUR GODDAMN BUSINESS! ​ 
*If Jesus told you not to fucking do it, then DON'T! Nobody's forcing you to do a fucking thing! If mommy and daddy beat it into your head growing up that "queers are bad, m'kay" then DON'T BE QUEER, ya fuckin' asshole! It's none of your concern what other people do and you have NO RIGHT making it your concern! They're all gonna burn in Hell? FUCKING LET THEM! God gave free will and you're a cocksucking douchebag for trying to take it away! Who the fuck are YOU? Hmm?! Just who the fuck are you to tell anyone other than yourself what they should be doing with their lives when their actions harm NOBODY! 

And I fucking mean that, right down to my core. If no one is harmed, it's not "bad." There is no "moral" or "immoral" beyond that. Harmfulness is the ONLY standard; there is no other. What YOU think about it, isn't a standard at all. It's just you and you are worthless. 

What about "morality?" Fuck morality! Harming people isn't "immoral" it's just plain fucking WRONG. See, I don't need ambigious weasel-words like "immoral." If something's wrong, i call it wrong and that's the motherfucking end of the discussion! It doesn't need to be categorized or discussed. Anyone with a brain in their fucking head knows that it's wrong to hurt people. I don't have to explain that, I don't have to campaign for it, I don't have to spend hours every Sunday trying to convince people it's true. It simply IS! I don't need a ton of quotes from badly (mis)translated ancient texts to back me up. I don't need a mountain of research to justify what I'm saying. I don't need to convince you that God is on my side for you to see this very simple truth: Hurting people is wrong; if you're not hurting people, you're not doing anything wrong. That's all. That's the ENTIRE morality of sex, as it should be. It's clear, concise, simple, and most of all, it's CORRECT. 

I'll no doubt get a ton of e-mails since I used beastiality, pedophilia, and incest as examples above. People will comment on them and throw in even more off-the-wall sexual perversions as well. Save yourself the time. Just ask one question: Is [insert sexual act here] harmful? If someone is harmed by the act, then it's wrong. If no harm comes to anybody, then it's not wrong. Period! That's as far as your thoughts need to go. Not "but what if this, or what if that..." NO! It's simple and it doesn't require over-thinking! It's a very clear-cut black and white issue. 

But this truth isn't really what I'm here to rant about, now is it? No, what drives me almost to the brink of insanity with frustration is the stubborn refusal of most people to grasp this truth! It's not that they're incapable; oh no, they "get it." It's that they're stubborn as hell! Far too many people in this world feel so strongly that they're "right" and it's their personal mission in life to force the rest of the world to be "right" along with them. Well, fuck off! Nobody asked for your "help" and nobody fucking wants it! 

Let me say this as clearly as I possibly can. Most of the things that are society labels as "perversions" are present in the general population. As Alfred Kinsey said, "Everyone's sin is no one's sin!" If you could suddenly read the minds of everyone in the world, what would you see? You'd be knocked on your ass by the sexual truths you'd find, for one. See, people tell me shit cuz they know I won't reveal their "dirty little secrets." I don't need to. I have the knowledge and here's what I know about human sexuality. 

A lot of people have had a sexual encounter with someone of the same sex.  A lot of people have sexually experimented with an animal, or at least been aroused by one.  A lot of people are turned on by children (and most men are attracted to teenage girls).  A lot of people have at least fantasized about fucking a dead person.  A lot of people do and/or think a lot of things that we as a society consider reprehensible! Sexual perversion is not perversion at all; it is NORMAL. That's right, you fucking read that correctly. There is **no such thing as "perversion." As long as no harm is caused, it's not wrong. I'll fucking say it again: As long as nobody gets hurt, then nothing wrong has been done! 

Am I saying it's ok to fuck animals? Well, would it cause them harm? So, what's the answer then? Am I saying it's acceptable to molest children? Uh, wouldn't that harm them? Then, what's the fucking answer, idiot?! Am I saying rape is ok? Isn't rape harmful to the victim? Then is it ok? What's the fucking answer?! You tell ME! The formula for answering these questions is simple, yet you all make it so motherfucking complicated! We don't need an assload of laws against beastiality or child sexual assualt or rape or necrophilia or any of that. We need only ONE law to cover all sexual acts: "If your sexual act hurt your partner, you are guilty." If the vet says the dog was harmed by being fucked, then the owner is guilty. If you ask a child "Did this man hurt you?" and she answers "yes" then that man is guilty as hell! 

One law.  That's it. 

Y'know, I've covered sexual topics so far that are considered "out there" in our society. Naturally, I went for the more shocking stuff first, but to be truthful that shit's not even a big concern of mine. The real frustration comes from the large portion of fucking asshats roaming the planet who still feel that mainstream sexuality is wrong! People are against petting, oral sex, anal sex, masturbation, and pretty much anything that isn't the missionary position between a husband and wife. They're the genuine idiots. Yeah, I throw in bullshit about incest, necrophilia, pedophilia, rape, etc. for shock value, but it occurs to me that it isn't even neccesary to do that. There are dumbfucks out there who think that getting a blow job from your prom date is "immoral." And to them I ask the same question as I asked for that crazy shit: Does it cause harm? 

The answer, of course, is no. Sex is not "bad." It's not "dirty." It's not "nasty." It's not "naughty." Sex is not ANY of the adverbs we use to describe fucking. It's a normal biological function, like walking or breathing. We don't call breathing "evil" although a mass murderer was certainly breathing while committing his crimes. His breathing allowed him to commit those crimes and since he harmed someone, he did wrong. But that's an absurd comparison because breathing had nothing to do with the harm caused; not directly, at least. The same is true of sex. Rapists don't rape because of sex, they rape because of the power and control it allows them to have over another person. The sexual aspect is incidental. The exact same is true of people who force themselves on children or animals. It's not about the sex, it's about the power. Sex was merely a means to an end, not the end itself. By itself, sex is no more "good" or "evil" than breathing. 

It's time, people.  It's seriously fucking time to throw out the antiquated beliefs that someone's sexual interests **define who they are. I am attracted to females, but why should I be labeled "heterosexual?" If a guy is attracted to men, why should he be labeled "homosexual?" WHY do you people feel such a deep need to fit others into some bullshit little category where you define their entire being based on who they're attracted to? A homosexual man isn't a "homosexual man" - he's just a **man, period.  Where he likes to stick his dick is only a small percentage of the person he is.  It means nothing. Sure, we might think it's "gross" but so what? Lots of people have gross fucking habits. If you sit across the table from me and chew with your mouth open, I'm gonna think you're just as fucking gross as some dude sticking his tongue in another dude's ass! But I'm certainly not gong to define your entire being by the one gross thing you do that's so fucking insignifcant by comparison to the rest of you! 

Sex is not important. It simply isn't. What makes your dick hard is insignificant. If you get hard thinking about dogs, cats, fish, babies, dead bodies, ant eaters, or fuckin' trees, it doesn't matter. That makes you a "sicko" in my eyes, but so what? As long as you're not **CAUSING HARM to dogs, cats, fish, babies, dead bodies, ant eaters, or trees, I don't give a flying fuck in the dark about what turns your crank! 

"First, do no harm." That's the number one rule of medicine and it's the only rule of sex. The only one that fucking matters, at least. Think about it. 

In closing, I'd like to say to all of the people who will be pissed off by this rant and think all manner of horrible things about me: Go fuck yourself! A member of my forum here said recently that anybody who tries to challenge the profound ignorance surrounding sexuality in our culture gets labelled a "pervert" for their trouble. You can label me whatever the fuck you want, but rest assured that *I* am the one with a healthy sexual mindset. YOU are the ones who are sick. YOU are the perverts. And, shit, considering all of the great men that you morons have labeled "perverts" in the past, I think I'll be in damn good company. *


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting something by a guy with a horribly foul mouth and an attitude problem.  That really made my day reading some idiot say "go [edit] yourself" 100 times, regardless of what he had to say, his delivery made me not want to hear it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

have you ever heard the expression "don't throw out the baby with the bathwater" ?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 20, 2007)

> You know, kinda like how the newspapers have to print wedding pictures of straights, and they have to dress up in white and declare their "love" in front of hundreds of people and the parks are filled with people attending receptions. And the married people have to wear rings so that they stand out and everyone knows they got someone sleeping in their bed and go to hotels with "honeymoon" suites so they can pretend they are getting laid for the first time and everyone is supposed to celebrate.



Okay, rings and receptions are symbols and ceremonies to honor and celebrate the sanctity of two people joining in a bond of love to share for the rest of their lives.  They are in no way meant for pride (at least that's not the idea I'm sure some people can exhibit pride about it but that's their problem).

Wearing a wedding ring shows that you've found someone you love so much that you want to spend the rest of your life with them.  If you'd wear a ring just to show you're sleeping with someone all the time then I feel sorry for the woman that would marry you.

And yes I believe St. Patricks day is stupid too.  Also, just because I don't like white pride doesn't mean I agree with Mardi Gras antics.  I think the stupid girls showing themselves to get cheap beads thrown at them are just that.... stupid girls.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> have you ever heard the expression "don't throw out the baby with the bathwater" ?



Yes and I know what it means.  But honestly I don't see a guy who says things like that, and has that kind of attitude as being someone to enlighten me on anything.

Like when I'm at work, I'm in the military and if a Master Sergeant want to come in and yell at me about something... if he starts cussing and name calling I'll tell him right to his face that I won't listen to a single thing he has to say until he starts acting like a professional and starts talking to me like an adult.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Okay, rings and receptions are symbols and ceremonies to honor and celebrate the sanctity of two people joining in a bond of love to share for the rest of their lives.  They are in no way meant for pride (at least that's not the idea I'm sure some people can exhibit pride about it but that's their problem).
> 
> Wearing a wedding ring shows that you've found someone you love so much that you want to spend the rest of your life with them.  If you'd wear a ring just to show you're sleeping with someone all the time then I feel sorry for the woman that would marry you.
> 
> And yes I believe St. Patricks day is stupid too.  Also, just because I don't like white pride doesn't mean I agree with Mardi Gras antics.  I think the stupid girls showing themselves to get cheap beads thrown at them are just that.... stupid girls.



A lot of men, and women, worry about the _size_ of the diamond, if they are spending enough because of what people will think of them if it's too small. Women don't sit down and tell their friends and co-workers what they love about a guy, they show off the ring. If only the joining of two people in love, if love itself, was the point weddings wouldn't cost such a ridiculous amount of money.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Yes and I know what it means.  But honestly I don't see a guy who says things like that, and has that kind of attitude as being someone to enlighten me on anything.
> 
> Like when I'm at work, I'm in the military and if a Master Sergeant want to come in and yell at me about something... if he starts cussing and name calling I'll tell him right to his face that I won't listen to a single thing he has to say until he starts acting like a professional and starts talking to me like an adult.



Yea, he did sound a little over wrought but he made some very good points inside that emphatic delivery.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 20, 2007)

I understand that some people have pride issues with wedding rings but like I said, that's their problem and it isn't the point.  It's not what wearing rings is about.

Pride parades are specifically about showing pride in something, and I don't agree with that.  This is all of course my own opinion to which I am duely entitled.  I'm sure there are some who participate in said parades that feel deep down what they're doing is right and could attest to it.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

KelJu said:


> No doubt. I'm simply saying that some of the most influential gays in Mobile refuse to take part in the parades, because they are lame and pointless. I don't enjoy any parades other than Mardi Gras parades, and that is because I like the premise. Lets party, drink, fuck, do drugs, and raise hell for 3 weeks. Thats something worth having a parade for.
> 
> The local gays have a section of the parade that they call troopers named after a popular gay bar in mobile. By the way, Mobile is nothing like the rest of the state. Its completely fine to be gay in Mobile, you just can't travel out of the city very far.



Since Alabama is a state which recently attempted to ban library books, school plays, and anything that might be even imagined could be construed as having any sort of gay theme, these "influential" gays apparently don't really have much influence. Even after the murder of a working class young gay dude near Mobile a year or so ago, the state couldn't pass even the most elementary protection, despite the vigils held in Mobile.

The gays just had their big party over in Pensacola - drinking, carousing. . .and the wingnut churches whined about them getting to use the beach like other Americans. So it really isn't fine to be gay in Mobile, unless you don't say nothin' and know your place.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 20, 2007)

I think a lot of this is about fear and insecurity. Just because someone is different than you, has a different belief system/ ideas doesn't make what they do inappropriate. The parades are about celebrating life. The lame thing is that a lot of people still think that a persons sexuality is a reason to hate them- same with religion and a persons race. We need to learn more about each other, not hate each other because of trivial things.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Mardi Gras, Carnival etc are remnants of pagan fertility celebrations  the Roman catholic church couldn't stamp out.  They may be stripped of their more "offensive"  (to the church)  elements but they are basically bastardized fertility  celebrations.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The problem is that the gay pride parade is (according to you) supposed to be about having "fun", but the whole time they're saying (while dressed like shit and acting stupid) that "I'm gay accept for for who I am".  They may just be having fun, but they're also giving a very wrong impression of gays.
> 
> But hey, if you like being stereotyped in a bad way, more power to you.




Unless you've attended a pride event, you really don't have any idea about who is there and what programs are going on during those celebrations. Concerts, film festivals, business guilds, bowling organizations, merchants, rodeo associations, athletic events, political rallies. Just because the local media (which is dominated by heterosexuals) sees a couple of drag queens or someone dressed in leather and grabs their camera doesn't mean it is representative of all the attendees. So it isn't necessarily the gays giving the wrong impression - and what is wrong about even that impression? 

People dress up like shit and act stupid at every Mardi Gras parade in the country. They dress up and act stupid at St. Patrick's Day events. They dress up like stupid little elves at Christmas parades. People dress up and parade around and act stupid at Halloween parades. Does everyone who attends those parades dress up?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Go try the Syrian melting pot.  You'll probably like it better.




That, of course, is nothing but a deflective argument. The American "melting pot" has always been a myth. If it wasn't, there wouldn't be so many people running around the country overly obsessed about the pot contents becoming too brown.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

I've said it once, and I'll say it again. It's one thing to be proud of heritage, it is another thing to be proud of sexual orientation. Key term being sexual. Being gay doesn't mean an attitude, it means a SEXUAL PREFERENCE. Key term being sex. It has nothing to do with sports or AIDS or interior design. It has to do with attraction. Celebrating Attraction? It isn't celebrating commitment. It isn't celbrating heritage. It's celebrating sex, which essentially, is what we as humans, are meant to do. Think of the uproar if people celebrated being straight...celebrating a straight sexual preference.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 20, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> And yes I believe St. Patricks day is stupid too.



Hey, that's my birthday!  I say parades in every major city to celebrate the birth of a great man...me


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

My Birthday is on Christmas


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Okay, rings and receptions are symbols and ceremonies to honor and celebrate the sanctity of two people joining in a bond of love to share for the rest of their lives.  They are in no way meant for pride (at least that's not the idea I'm sure some people can exhibit pride about it but that's their problem).
> 
> Wearing a wedding ring shows that you've found someone you love so much that you want to spend the rest of your life with them.  If you'd wear a ring just to show you're sleeping with someone all the time then I feel sorry for the woman that would marry you.




So why the ceremonies and the honeymoon suites and the inside jokes about how you are gonna get laid on the wedding night? If something is so sanctimonious between two people, why the hell do the rest of us have to know about it if it ain't about bragging and pride and dressing up and getting drunk and acting stupid? All the wedding pictures and the vids coming out just because you drop by for dinner. . .the pics of the couple on the office desk - I mean, WTF if that ain't about pride. ..


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again. It's one thing to be proud of heritage, it is another thing to be proud of sexual orientation. Key term being sexual. Being gay doesn't mean an attitude, it means a SEXUAL PREFERENCE. Key term being sex. It has nothing to do with sports or AIDS or interior design. It has to do with attraction. Celebrating Attraction? It isn't celebrating commitment. It isn't celbrating heritage. It's celebrating sex, which essentially, is what we as humans, are meant to do. Think of the uproar if people celebrated being straight...celebrating a straight sexual preference.



So what?  

Who made you or anyone else the arbiter of what's celebration-worthy?  

That's really all it comes down to... you don't agree with it, so it shouldn't exist.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I've said it once, and I'll say it again. It's one thing to be proud of heritage, it is another thing to be proud of sexual orientation. Key term being sexual. Being gay doesn't mean an attitude, it means a SEXUAL PREFERENCE. Key term being sex. It has nothing to do with sports or AIDS or interior design. It has to do with attraction. Celebrating Attraction? It isn't celebrating commitment. It isn't celbrating heritage. It's celebrating sex, which essentially, is what we as humans, are meant to do. Think of the uproar if people celebrated being straight...celebrating a straight sexual preference.




Well, you just showed your ass by saying "preference." Have you done some kind of study where people all told you about how they chose their sexual orientation, or do you have a story about your own experience that you'd like to share? 


And straights celebrate sex all of the time. Just look around at the parade of threads in open chat. They celebrate sex every time they go out on Saturday night for a few beers and workin' up the lines to get laid. That doesn't celebrate commitment. . .it celebrates orgasm. What the hell does most popular music talk about? Straights celebrate their sexuality in just about every movie, every television show, every public event, every time they introduce someone they are dating or marry. 

So how would you know about what "gay" means anyway? You sound like you haven't even observed enough around you to notice two straight people kissin' on the television yet.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Most parades that aren't labeled pride are still going to contain people marching because they are proud. You should see here when the veterans are in any of our parades.... or The Shriners Parade. 

* The gay Pride parades were originally called Liberation parades and came about to commemorate the Stonewall riots. *So to me in a sense these parades are just a chance to show respect to a different kind of warrior. Sorry if that offends anyone but I can't imagine having to fight my way thru hatred and a ton of bullshit for the right to love Vanity in the open or have sex with him without it being a crime. Or knowing in some parts of the country i live in people would murder me for it. It kinda pisses me off that people would want to deny any of them their day in the sun.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> So what?
> 
> Who made you or anyone else the arbiter of what's celebration-worthy?
> 
> That's really all it comes down to... you don't agree with it, so it shouldn't exist.




Yeah. The majority of people in this country are fat and never have even been to a gym. Since bodybuilders and fitness people are a small minority, they shouldn't be allowed to congregate at public places because fat people are offended. And they shouldn't wear clothing that might flatter their physiques, cuz it just draws attention to how fat the rest of the people are. .. so they shouldn't be allowed to show off in public being so flamboyant about their muscles. 

Makes me think about a buddy of mine from quite a few years ago. He was getting ready to graduate from the University, and was competing in the regional bodybuilding show and working at this little watering hole. We were talking about his resume and his interviews for a job, and I was surprised he left off his resume any mention of bodybuilding or competing - hell, it was an accomplishment. He told me he was real careful to wear baggier clothing to those job interviews and he didn't want them to know he was a bodybuilder because they might think he was too self-centered or a narcissist (translation - other men don't wanna look at a competitive disadvantage in the cruising environment of the corporate office and he wasn't taking any chances when he needed a job after college.) 

Now, you'd think bodybuilding would have been an advantage from a health insurance perspective, an energetic perspective, a clear, disciplined, focused mind-on-task perspective. But this guy seemed to already know that some other men frown on guys who take care of themselves, especially in a competitive environment.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

The Stonewall Riots - 1969


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Yeah. The majority of people in this country are fat and never have even been to a gym. Since bodybuilders and fitness people are a small minority, they shouldn't be allowed to congregate at public places because fat people are offended. And they shouldn't wear clothing that might flatter their physiques, cuz it just draws attention to how fat the rest of the people are. .. so they shouldn't be allowed to show off in public being so flamboyant about their muscles.
> 
> Makes me think about a buddy of mine from quite a few years ago. He was getting ready to graduate from the University, and was competing in the regional bodybuilding show and working at this little watering hole. We were talking about his resume and his interviews for a job, and I was surprised he left off his resume any mention of bodybuilding or competing - hell, it was an accomplishment. He told me he was real careful to wear baggier clothing to those job interviews and he didn't want them to know he was a bodybuilder because they might think he was too self-centered or a narcissist (translation - other men don't wanna look at a competitive disadvantage in the cruising environment of the corporate office and he wasn't taking any chances when he needed a job after college.)
> 
> Now, you'd think bodybuilding would have been an advantage from a health insurance perspective, an energetic perspective, a clear, disciplined, focused mind-on-task perspective. But this guy seemed to already know that some other men frown on guys who take care of themselves, especially in a competitive environment.



i like your posts n sadly for your friend a person's ego often makes them fear the wrong things. yea a bb would definitely be a good hire.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

n seeing as how there were more than a few flamboyant boys n girls throwing bottles and stones at stonewall you might see it in your hearts a little to acknowledge those "offensive, stereotypical, eyesore"   type gays helped launch the worldwide fight for gay rights.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 20, 2007)

When I worked in waikiki they would shutdown the street right in front of my workplace for Parades.  When the Gay Pride March would come through, I would notice the flamboyant floats, but I also noticed other floats like the AIDS Awareness float and the Victims of Hate Crimes Float, they also have a gay Veterans float...you guys may only notice the most outrageous but there are many other issues that they try to bring awareness to in these parades.  As I said before my gf's brother is gay and really doesn't like the negative attention that flammers bring to the gay community, but he will still go to the parades to participate in the bigger issues than wearing short shorts and a wig....


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Well, you just showed your ass by saying "preference." Have you done some kind of study where people all told you about how they chose their sexual orientation, or do you have a story about your own experience that you'd like to share?
> 
> 
> And straights celebrate sex all of the time. Just look around at the parade of threads in open chat. They celebrate sex every time they go out on Saturday night for a few beers and workin' up the lines to get laid. That doesn't celebrate commitment. . .it celebrates orgasm. What the hell does most popular music talk about? Straights celebrate their sexuality in just about every movie, every television show, every public event, every time they introduce someone they are dating or marry.
> ...



There's gay music
There is Gay TV
There are Gay sites for Gay hookups, so that was a relatively weak defense. Introducing a partner isn't celebrating? WTF?

Ok how about this. How about, I start a big parade of celebrating just straight people. Designating certain activiies as "straight activities only" "Straight Awareness"
Imagine a straight pride. Just think about it. A striaght pride parade wouldn't be considered a celebration, It'd be considered insulting to the gay community. Well it's a two way street.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

maniclion said:


> When I worked in waikiki they would shutdown the street right in front of my workplace for Parades.  When the Gay Pride March would come through, I would notice the flamboyant floats, but I also noticed other floats like the AIDS Awareness float and the Victims of Hate Crimes Float, they also have a gay Veterans float...you guys may only notice the most outrageous but there are many other issues that they try to bring awareness to in these parades.  As I said before my gf's brother is gay and really doesn't like the negative attention that flammers bring to the gay community, but he will still go to the parades to participate in the bigger issues than wearing short shorts and a wig....




What issues though? You don't need to be gay to recognize popular, "hot" issues. Gay Veterans float? As far as I'm concerned a Veteran is a Veteran not matter what ethnicity or sexual orientation they are.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> There's gay music
> There is Gay TV
> There are Gay sites for Gay hookups, so that was a relatively weak defense. Introducing a partner isn't celebrating? WTF?
> 
> ...



You'd just be duplicating what already happens every day.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

oh, and kbm, umm what qualifies someone to call themselves gay?

Since you know so much, what does "straight" mean?

Please compare and contrast for my reading pleasure.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> What issues though? You don't need to be gay to recognize popular, "hot" issues. Gay Veterans float? As far as I'm concerned a Veteran is a Veteran not matter what ethnicity or sexual orientation they are.




That is the case in Canada, but not in the United States. In the United States, there isn't supposed to be such a thing as a "gay veteran."


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2007)

You dont have to be gay to be in a gay parade. 

Besides the gay parade, do you see the the obviously gay people, that are being reffered to, an any other parade? no? so essentially aside from the gay parade, isnt every other parade is a straight parade with a different theme? right?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> You'd just be duplicating what already happens every day.



Gay happens every day. Why dont I just step it up another notch and take it to the streets. Mimc a Gay pride so everyone knows abotu me being Straight and my "pride" in being straight.

You said it yourself, So why should Gay people "pride" themselves with something they can;t help?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> You dont have to be gay to be in a gay parade.
> 
> Besides the gay parade, do you see the the obviously gay people, that are being reffered to, an any other parade? no? so essentially aside from the gay parade, isnt every other parade is a straight parade with a different theme? right?



Yah, I see gay people living up to their stereotypes every day. I was just in city center and saw a guy wearing M.A.C and some Jimmy Choo's. You don't have to dress drag to not so subtly imply you are gay


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> oh, and kbm, umm what qualifies someone to call themselves gay?
> 
> Since you know so much, what does "straight" mean?
> 
> Please compare and contrast for my reading pleasure.



Since you are the one who is offended by others sexual orientations, aren't you the one who needs to explain why you consider public displays celebrating your own as "normal" but anyone else is offensive?

It would be one thing if you just wanted any public display of anyone's sexual orientation banned - but that ain't the case. So you've selected the politically correct people who can tell the world they are in love, and the rest of them need to behave like your auntie so you won't freak out. 

Next you'll say that, yes, you believe everyone has all the same rights - as long as they look and act and behave exactly like you.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah, I see gay people living up to their stereotypes every day. I was just in city center and saw a guy wearing M.A.C and some Jimmy Choo's. You don't have to dress drag to not so subtly imply you are gay


I agree. But you dont have to dress goth or punk or whatever to show you are straight either. 

A woman dosent have to dress up in a skirt to show she is a woman. would she be mistaken for a man if she wore pants?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Yah, I see gay people living up to their stereotypes every day. I was just in city center and saw a guy wearing M.A.C and some Jimmy Choo's. You don't have to dress drag to not so subtly imply you are gay




Clothing is just. . .cloth. Artificial and natural fibers. You are the one who assigns meaning to a piece of dyed cloth. And everyone is supposed to consult you about what symbolic meaning you'd like to assign clothing for each day?


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

You said I don't know what gay means so you must know.
I'm leaving it at that. You've twisted it around from the original question so much. It's not like I'm taking it to parliament so spare me the "you just want everyone to be just like you"


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> I agree. But you dont have to dress goth or punk or whatever to show you are straight either.
> 
> A woman dosent have to dress up in a skirt to show she is a woman. would she be mistaken for a man if she wore pants?



A woman used to be looked at as attempting to impersonate a "man" if she wore pants. And if she wore a red dress, it was supposed to mean she wanted to be a cheap hooka. She couldn't wear certain kinds of lipstick at certain times of the day, couldn't show up at formal events without running a razor down her whole body and wearin' unnatural shoes that made her walk on her tiptoes all night. 

But that ain't bein' flamboyant. . .


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> And that may be the fault of the gay population at large, which is largely invisible, ironically.  I don't know of any way other than being vocal of saying "We exist".



How about saying "we exist" without coming off like hedonistic fruitloops?




Minotaur said:


> is it really America at large that thinks all gay men wear feather boas, purple taffeta and leather jockstraps?  Or is it a backwards minority that thinks that?  Because of all the people I know and work with... and they all know I'm gay... none of them think that is me.



A lot of people have that misconception of gays.  How about the idea that all lesbians are dykes?  The reason your friends don't think that way about you is because your an example.



Minotaur said:


> In the same way I don't think most of America thinks that all Puerto Ricans are knife-wielding druglords, or all blacks are gun-toting violent carjackers.



They're not?!


----------



## zombul (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Feminists are just as bad as womanizer because alot of them think that women are the superior sex. There is nothing wrong with womens rights, but I doubt there will EVER be a time where women and men are treated equally. It's like fighting for a lost cause. Women have come a long way, and that is respectable, but the fact, and reality of the matter is, is that women will never be treated equally as men. Same goes for men in some situations. Some men can be treated unequally in the work force as well.[B*] I know at one of the clubs I worked, I was praised*[/B], practically put on a pedastool for my work, when alot of the boys I worked with did the same amount of work if not more.



Which one?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> You said I don't know what gay means so you must know.
> I'm leaving it at that. You've twisted it around from the original question so much. It's not like I'm taking it to parliament so spare me the "you just want everyone to be just like you"



Don't you think the original question is kinda arrogant? I mean, like who is supposed to care if some outsider thinks they should have a parade or not? 
Like an entire thread asking mostly straight people if they think other people deserve to celebrate their lives - like how arrogant is that shit?

I'm assuming you celebrate your life every day and you don't spend one minute wondering if someone else might find something you do offensive. Do you stop each person who might hear you playin' music you love in the car and ask if you are being too flamboyant? 

People get annoyed at others every day. I don't think people should be talkin' on their cellphones as if they are lounging in their living room for five hours on a train so that everyone else has to hear their conversation. Hell, I don't think people should even be allowed on the road when I want to go somewhere because it offends me to have to pay attention to their screwed up little worlds. I get offended when someone else's church knocks on my door with a parade of people recruiting for their beliefs or when some dumbass conservative thinks an imaginary-friend-in-the-sky gave them special rights cuz their peepee grows an inch when they see a Playboy magazine. 

Pay attention to your own life. You don't wanna go to a Pride parade, don't go. You don't wanna dress up in drag - then don't do it. You don't wanna dress in pink, then don't do it. Just figure out that other people in the world ain't gonna give a damn about your opinion of their lives any more than you stop every person on the street and ask if you are dressed "straight" or "gay" enough.


----------



## zombul (Jun 20, 2007)

tallcall said:


> All I know is that it took me 17 years and 4 months of psychotherapy to be comfortable with the fact that I am gay. I have known this since I was 7 or 8 years old (I just liked being with my male friends a LOT more than with any female friends). I buried this for the past 17 years.
> 
> In addition, I have tourette's syndrome and am 6 feet 10 inches tall, so with just those two I stick out like an elephant in the living room. I hate being the center of attention, I'd much rather be in the corner out of everyones sight with only two or three friends. So why would I ever have chosen to be gay? That would be insane (sort of a triple threat for me all rolled into one person). Why would so many people actively choose to be almost (or, sometimes completely) ostracized from their family and society. Besides that, I tend to think it is natures way of population control, there are so many people, perhaps fewer entries in the gene pool is a good thing.
> 
> ...



OMG is that really a sign?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> There's gay music
> There is Gay TV
> There are Gay sites for Gay hookups, so that was a relatively weak defense. Introducing a partner isn't celebrating? WTF?
> 
> ...




Easter is simply the bastardized version of a pagan fertility celebration. Fertility = reproduction = straight.

Guys dress up in big bunny costumes and pass out flamboyantly painted eggs in parades all over the place.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> yea a bb would definitely be a good hire.



Especially for the eye candy value.  

OK, I'm not helping.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> I mean, like who is supposed to care if some outsider thinks they should have a parade or not?



People that don't want a misconception of gays.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

The maypole is a phallic symbol. 





how flamboyantly straight is that?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

I think Don't Stop is likely a big supporter of Bill Whatcott. . .


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> Especially for the eye candy value.
> 
> OK, I'm not helping.




that was my first thought too


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> I think Don't Stop is likely a big supporter of Bill Whatcott. . .





I have no idea who that is. I'm just a conservative


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> People that don't want a misconception of gays.



They are free to attend the events and confront those misconceptions.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> People that don't want a misconception of gays.




yes but some gay people _are_ flamboyant. how can that be a misconception? some whites are rednecks but it'd be kinda naive to think they are representing me in a parade, it'd just be a redneck being himself or herself.  i don't think it's fair that a guy that likes being outrageous should have to cease and desist something he enjoys to help dumb people form sensible opinions. if someone thinks all gays are flamers they are wrong. the parades represent a wide variety of styles, tastes n personalities. just like in any other group.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

He's running for mayor in Edmonton. A wigged-out wingnut who believes he is the sole reflection of God.


----------



## DontStop (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, politics haven't been a point of interest this year. I've been too busy with school to show an interest. I'm also not a resident of Edmonton...Spruce Grove


----------



## tallcall (Jun 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Welp, there goes this thread.
> 
> First it was a hijack, then it was a peaceful stoppage, now the monkey.



Yes and the downward trend continues.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How about saying "we exist" without coming off like hedonistic fruitloops?



That was already addressed... who is presenting that image?  The media., that's who.  Because it sells... to small minds.  There are plenty of gay people around you and you'd never know it to look at them.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 20, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> yes but some gay people _are_ flamboyant. how can that be a misconception? some whites are rednecks but it's be kinda naive to think they are representing me in a parade, it'd just be a redneck being himself or herself.  i don't think it's fair that a guy that likes being outrageous should have to cease and desist something he enjoys to help dumb people form sensible opinions. if someone thinks all gays are flamers they are wrong. the parades represent a wide variety of styles, tastes n personalities. just like in any other group.



Good point. Just like some women have to train themselves to walk on their tiptoes and fuck with the health of their feet in order to be flamboyant enough to get a date. Or how they have to paint their faces, or how the guys gotta shave and wear that restrictive, choking necktie. It's all flamboyant. You can't go to the prom unless you buy that special dress. You can't eat dinner in a restaurant unless you buy a dinner jacket. It's all flaming.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Good point. Just like some women have to train themselves to walk on their tiptoes and fuck with the health of their feet in order to be flamboyant enough to get a date. Or how they have to paint their faces, or how the guys gotta shave and wear that restrictive, choking necktie. It's all flamboyant. You can't go to the prom unless you buy that special dress. You can't eat dinner in a restaurant unless you buy a dinner jacket. It's all flaming.



you know the dogs playing poker painting... there should be a peacocks at a beauty pageant one.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jun 20, 2007)

just because a guy likes to dance, and drinks cappuccino, and has made out with a couple guys, DOES NOT MAKE HIM GAY


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 20, 2007)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> just because a guy likes to dance, and drinks cappuccino, and has made out with a couple guys, DOES NOT MAKE HIM GAY



is that Jim Snow


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I have no idea who that is. I'm just a conservative


aha! Harper country.. That explains a lot.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jun 20, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> who is presenting that image?  The media., that's who.  Because it sells... to small minds.  There are plenty of gay people around you and you'd never know it to look at them.





Check out a gay parade and then check out the media. They will likely focus the WORST examples.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> That was already addressed... who is presenting that image?



The people at those events.  

I've seen the parades.  They were exactly as I've described.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The people at those events.
> 
> I've seen the parades.  They were exactly as I've described.



You take away what you bring.  If you look for trouble you will find it.  It's all what you focus on.

And I would think that if ONE gay pride parade was disturbing, why did you go back to see others?  Where did you see them and why?  

"Oh God I really hate this broccoli" as I chow down on it and stuff my face.   If I hate broccoli I'm not going to eat it and complain about it. Wtf?


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 20, 2007)

World Naked Bike Ride (WNBR) - Naked Bicycle People Power! Stop indecent exposure to vehicle emissions!

totally gay


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> You take away what you bring.  If you look for trouble you will find it.  It's all what you focus on.



What I bring?  My closest friend (and pretty much brother) is gay.  I brought no baggage.  The problem I have with it is that, for many people , that's their primary view of gays. 



Minotaur said:


> And I would think that if ONE gay pride parade was disturbing, why did you go back to see others?  Where did you see them and why?



I only bothered to see one.  And even then, only because I had an appointment near it.



Minotaur said:


> "Oh God I really hate this broccoli" as I chow down on it and stuff my face.   If I hate broccoli I'm not going to eat it and complain about it. Wtf?



I don't like broccoli either, so I don't give a rat's ass what others think of it.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Jun 20, 2007)

DontStop said:


> I have a very Darwinist way of looking at things, and as far as I'm concerned, being gay doesn't benefit a species in any way.


Neither does sitting on a forum complaining about what other people do.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> The problem I have with it is that, for many people , that's their primary view of gays.



In the end, no matter what we do, it's going to take a very long time to sweep away the stereotypes and perceptions.  It's not incumbent upon any community to stop being what it is or to suppress individuals because other people have the wrong idea.  That's no different than the belief that a woman had to work twice as hard as a man to be thought half as good.  It's oppression.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 20, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Neither does sitting on a forum complaining about what other people do.



And using her logic, neither does getting a facial, but it hasn't stopped her.  *sniff* *sniff* I smell hypocrisy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2007)

*sniff sniff* I smell a bullshit artist..


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 20, 2007)

In my civilian sector job, I work with several gays (men and women).  They are some of the most professional people I have ever had the honor to work with.  Of course, they are discrete about their relationship.  They don't "flaunt" their orientation but they don't necessarily hide it either.  Simply put, they keep their private lives private.

I don't see any problem with parades and what-not.  The Right to Assembly and Freedom of Expression are afforded to us through the Bill of Rights.  Just because I don't subscribe to a person's lifestyle doesn't afford me the right to deny them the right to live their lives as they choose, so long as they don't try to force their lifestyle on me.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Neither does sitting on a forum complaining about what other people do.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> so long as they don't try to force their lifestyle on me.



and this is the impression that is given by the flamers.  the john h types out there who say this is what everyone should do and you should teach your children it's right. well ill choose what i teach my children as far a right and wrong go.  i think thats the biggest complaint by those who are considered homophobes, its not that we care what you do in your bedroom, and we are not trying to enter it. its just the impression that gays are trying to make their bedrooms public.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Gays....hum.......I am sure they didnt want to be the way they are. I am sure there was a point in there life they wanted to feel normal. But after a long while I am sure they get fed up with it and they think (and have every right to) I am normal, so I will be proud of it. I honestly dont think they chose to be that way, its just something that was forced upon them. 

**I DONT KNOW WHY I COMMENT ON THINGS LIKE THIS......I HAVE BEEN STAYING OUT OF OPEN CHAT SO WELL!*


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Gays....hum.......I am sure they didnt want to be the way they are. I am sure there was a point in there life they wanted to feel normal. But after a long while I am sure they get fed up with it and they think (and have every right to) I am normal, so I will be proud of it. I honestly dont think they chose to be that way, its just something that was forced upon them.
> 
> **I DONT KNOW WHY I COMMENT ON THINGS LIKE THIS......I HAVE BEEN STAYING OUT OF OPEN CHAT SO WELL!*



Good cause I don't have a clue on what you are saying


----------



## Mista (Jun 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Good cause I don't have a clue on what you are saying


----------



## Plateau_Max (Jun 21, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> So why the ceremonies and the honeymoon suites and the inside jokes about how you are gonna get laid on the wedding night? If something is so sanctimonious between two people, why the hell do the rest of us have to know about it if it ain't about bragging and pride and dressing up and getting drunk and acting stupid? All the wedding pictures and the vids coming out just because you drop by for dinner. . .the pics of the couple on the office desk - I mean, WTF if that ain't about pride. ..



You are pretty naive if you think everyone is that way about weddings.  Don't be so close minded.  It's not all like you see on television.  People joke about honeymoons, because people joke about sex ALL THE TIME.


----------



## fufu (Jun 21, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> You are pretty naive if you think everyone is that way about weddings.  Don't be so close minded.  It's not all like you see on television.  People joke about honeymoons, because people joke about sex ALL THE TIME.



You shall not blaspheme such a sacred event of two lover's union!


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> *sniff sniff* I smell a bullshit artist..



I never make stuff up.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/79998-semanax.html#post1623950

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/79998-semanax.html#post1623987


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

MeatZatk said:


>




that looks like finger sucking.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> and this is the impression that is given by the flamers.  the john h types out there who say this is what everyone should do and you should teach your children it's right. well ill choose what i teach my children as far a right and wrong go.  i think thats the biggest complaint by those who are considered homophobes, its not that we care what you do in your bedroom, and we are not trying to enter it. its just the impression that gays are trying to make their bedrooms public.



Right. And only the impression that your bedrooms are allowed to be displayed to the public should be permitted because you have special rights and you want to teach your children to know that if they grow up just like you, they'll have special rights too.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> You are pretty naive if you think everyone is that way about weddings.  Don't be so close minded.  It's not all like you see on television.  People joke about honeymoons, because people joke about sex ALL THE TIME.




**gasp**...in public? But what kind of hedonistic impression does that leave with the rest of the population?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> and this is the impression that is given by the flamers.  the john h types out there who say this is what everyone should do and you should teach your children it's right. well ill choose what i teach my children as far a right and wrong go.  i think thats the biggest complaint by those who are considered homophobes, its not that we care what you do in your bedroom, and we are not trying to enter it. its just the impression that gays are trying to make their bedrooms public.



children are far less likely to be exposed to gay sex than they are straight.  the media is saturated everywhere you look with straight sex. there are countless porno mags, sex channels, sex in advertising, movies are laden with it even cartoons have sexual undertones and subtle adult humor. we live in a society that has made straight sex so public that grade school kids are having sex in the classroom. the gays are the least of that problem.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Right. And only the impression that your bedrooms are allowed to be displayed to the public should be permitted because you have special rights and you want to teach your children to know that if they grow up just like you, they'll have special rights too.



i keep my bedroom private, i think it would make it easier if all did the same. and for the record like ive stated on other threads of this nature, i dont care if they have the same rights as married couples.  "special rights" you act like there is some travesty of justice going on here. what a joke. hoover the head of the FBI some time back did exactly what your bitching about a long time ago. his partner got all the same benifits and previleges as he would have had he been married to hoover, when hoover died. look it up its a matter of public record.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> children are far less likely to be exposed to gay sex than they are straight.  the media is saturated everywhere you look with straight sex. there are countless porno mags, sex channels, sex in advertising, movies are laden with it even cartoons have sexual undertones and subtle adult humor. we live in a society that has made straight sex so public that grade school kids are having sex in the classroom. the gays are the least of that problem.



i agree.  this isnt wholely a gay issue.  i think many of the things that are going on in society could be better, especially dealing with sex. gay or strait.  as this is a thread on homosexuality lets not make the topic at hand more murky by using the arguement "if one thing bad is being allowed, we should accept every bad thing"


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i agree.  this isnt wholely a gay issue.  i think many of the things that are going on in society could be better, especially dealing with sex. gay or strait.  as this is a thread on homosexuality lets not make the topic at hand more murky by using the arguement "if one thing bad is being allowed, we should accept every bad thing"



i agree with you that it is bad that sex has become such a runaway train that each generation seems to see it as less personal. a step toward sex being something from the heart would be a huge improvement for all of us, but to gays who want to respect the boundaries of love and be bound to one partner we say no cuz their partner is the same sex. makes no sense.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jun 21, 2007)

PC LOAD LETTER


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i agree with you that it is bad that sex has become such a runaway train that each generation seems to see it as less personal. a step toward sex being something from the heart would be a huge improvement for all of us, but to gays who want to respect the boundaries of love and be bound to one partner we say no cuz their partner is the same sex. makes no sense.



like i said. as long as they keep it in their bedroom, i dont think there will be that issue


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> like i said. as long as they keep it in their bedroom, i dont think there will be that issue




i think any couple should be free to go to the movies n hold hands, have a romantic dinner anywhere they like, hold hands in the park or at the beach etc. i wouldn't go overboard with either straights or gays "keeping it in the bedroom" nothing wrong with love and affection.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> "special rights" you act like there is some travesty of justice going on here.



I don't like the term 'special rights', and I don't know why people use it.  And to date no one has given a valid example of what 'special rights' for gays would be.  It implies rights above and outside of what other people have, and that's not what the gay community is asking for.  How can you get 'special rights' if you don't even have the same *basic* rights as the rest of the population?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> like i said. as long as they keep it in their bedroom, i dont think there will be that issue



So discrimination isn't an issue?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Well, that isn't exactly the ways that the laws have been applied in this country. Does the St. Patricks Day parade, with all that green and all the beer flowin', offend you? Or the Memorial Day and Veteran's Day parades, which can legally only honor the straight war dead and for years pretended even those were only white males? Not every American believes in Santa Claus or likes nativity scenes stuck on everyone's courthouse square. So those parades can be offensive as well. Mardi Gras, with the chicks showing their tits to get plastic beads thrown at them?
> 
> Not every Irish American likes St. Patrick's Day parades. . .hell, the Irish gays aren't allowed to march in the Boston or New York parades.
> 
> So every parade should just be banned, right?



Those are moreorless holidays.  Yes Mardi Gras is considered a holiday-filled week.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

DontStop said:


> You said I don't know what gay means so you must know.
> I'm leaving it at that. *You've twisted it around from the original question so much*. It's not like I'm taking it to parliament so spare me the "you just want everyone to be just like you"



And thats all thats happened since I was in here.  Seriously, this thread just sucks now.  Theres an excuse for everything!  

There are some sensitive, bullshitting bullshit artists in here...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> And thats all thats happened since I was in here.  Seriously, this thread just sucks now.  Theres an excuse for everything!
> 
> There are some sensitive, bullshitting bullshit artists in here...





DontStop said:


> *Do you think that gay pride is right?*
> * Do you think that it is acceptable to march down busy streets waving rainbow flags, dressed as transvestites or sexually confused bikers?*
> 
> I'm not meaning to offend anyone here, but personally I don't think it's something to go around and brag about. I have a very Darwinist way of looking at things, and as far as I'm concerned, being gay doesn't benefit a species in any way. I have nothing wrong with it really, My aunty is gay.
> ...



gay pride was originally called and about gay liberation. the responses in this thread have stayed a lot more on target than you want to see. yes some of us believe in rights for all people.

"my aunty is gay but she tried to hide it because she thinks it's socially unacceptable" 

hmmm sounds some people are trying to sell us the theory that "gay shame" is preferable to "gay pride".

and excuse me for pointing out a gay guy dressed up in leather n chaps isn't sexually confused. he knows exactly what he wants.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i keep my bedroom private, i think it would make it easier if all did the same. and for the record like ive stated on other threads of this nature, i dont care if they have the same rights as married couples.  "special rights" you act like there is some travesty of justice going on here. what a joke. hoover the head of the FBI some time back did exactly what your bitching about a long time ago. his partner got all the same benifits and previleges as he would have had he been married to hoover, when hoover died. look it up its a matter of public record.




What displays of the bedroom are the gays putting on in those pride parades? Are they getting laid in the streets? Making butt babies on the floats? Or is it just the holding hands, or the occasional kiss that is "bedroom only " behavior for them. . .but not for you.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Those are moreorless holidays.  Yes Mardi Gras is considered a holiday-filled week.



And so is Gay Pride.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> I don't like the term 'special rights', and I don't know why people use it.  And to date no one has given a valid example of what 'special rights' for gays would be.  It implies rights above and outside of what other people have, and that's not what the gay community is asking for.  How can you get 'special rights' if you don't even have the same *basic* rights as the rest of the population?



Exactly. It's usually the people denying others equality who have special rights, including the belief they have an inherent right to deny access to those rights to others.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> And so is Gay Pride.



Theres a Gay Pride day?


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Theres a Gay Pride day?



No, we're so fabulous we get a whole _*month*_.  June is Gay Pride month.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

I know we have "black" and "hispanic" months, which month is "white American" month?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> I know we have "black" and "hispanic" months, which month is "white American" month?



I don't mean to throw more gas on the fire, but I'm pretty sure that all the months not already reserved (my last count was 9 or 10) are considered White American months (although it is not expressly stated anywhere, just alluded to).


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> i think any couple should be free to go to the movies n hold hands, have a romantic dinner anywhere they like, hold hands in the park or at the beach etc. i wouldn't go overboard with either straights or gays "keeping it in the bedroom" nothing wrong with love and affection.



my posts were in response to the topic of flamers. i'm not talking about holding hands (thats fine.) or gay pride parades. (ive already stated i take pride in our countries laws protecting peacable assembly even if i disagree with the group) they were on the subject of my previous posts stating i disagree with the idea that because they are gay and i disagree with that lifestyle i am somehow a homophobe and intollerant. just dont shove it in my face i.e. john h type guys.  its like alcholism. i have friends who are alcholics and im ok when i dont have to watch them drink.   its not my lifestyle and i disagree with it. i dont think they should do it and i would do what i can to help them stop, yet if they dont hurt anyone or try and get me to drink things remain relatively quiet.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> I don't like the term 'special rights', and I don't know why people use it.  And to date no one has given a valid example of what 'special rights' for gays would be.  It implies rights above and outside of what other people have, and that's not what the gay community is asking for.  How can you get 'special rights' if you don't even have the same *basic* rights as the rest of the population?



i used the term "special rights" in response to someone else using it. i dont think your lacking basic rights.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

KelJu said:


> So discrimination isn't an issue?



discrimination is always an issue. on many topics.  i think what the right is fearing right now is the pendulum swinging to far to fast the other direction. yes  gays have difficulties in the past, im not trying to minimalize this.  i worry however things will swing too far to quickly and further erode our countries less than stellar moral code


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> What displays of the bedroom are the gays putting on in those pride parades? Are they getting laid in the streets? Making butt babies on the floats? Or is it just the holding hands, or the occasional kiss that is "bedroom only " behavior for them. . .but not for you.



hey retard read my posts, i dont care if they throw a parade. i support the ability to peaceably assemble


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I don't mean to throw more gas on the fire, but I'm pretty sure that all the months not already reserved (my last count was 9 or 10) are considered White American months (although it is not expressly stated anywhere, just alluded to).



Racist!


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I don't mean to throw more gas on the fire, but I'm pretty sure that all the months not already reserved (my last count was 9 or 10) are considered White American months (although it is not expressly stated anywhere, just alluded to).



do we get one protected or are they all up for grabs by special interest groups?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

Pepper said:


> This thread once again proves that anything short of 100% acceptance of the homosexual lifestyle - all of it - is homophobia.



This is the best post in this thread and nullifies all attacks on heterosexuals.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> i used the term "special rights" in response to someone else using it. i dont think your lacking basic rights.



1. You can marry a person of your choosing and to whom you are attracted; I cannot.
2. Your spouse will inherit your federal Social Security benefits; my partner will not.
3. You can file a federal income tax return as married; I cannot (see#1).
4. You can serve in the US Armed Forces and openly speak of your girlfriend or wife; I cannot speak of my boyfriend/partner.
5. You will not be evicted from your apartment/fired from your job; I can be evicted/fired in many jurisdictions.
6. You will probably not be attacked/ridiculed/harassed for holding hands with your wife or girlfriend; I have no such guarantee with my boyrfiend/partner.

I'm sure other people can come up with other inequities between the rights of straights and gays.  So please don't tell me I'm not lacking any rights.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> 1. You can marry a person of your choosing and to whom you are attracted; I cannot.
> 2. Your spouse will inherit your federal Social Security benefits; my partner will not.
> 3. You can file a federal income tax return as married; I cannot (see#1).
> 4. You can serve in the US Armed Forces and openly speak of your girlfriend or wife; I cannot speak of my boyfriend/partner.
> ...



1,2 and 3  i support 
4 everyone should have to serve in my opinion, just like in israel
5 is an extreme case that i think is a stretch for this list

i dont think your lacking any basic rights im afforded


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> This is the best post in this thread and nullifies all attacks on heterosexuals.



Hetersoexuals have nothing to worry about.  I hardly think they are an injured party.  Stop the drama.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

you whine like a mule, you are still alive


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I don't mean to throw more gas on the fire, but I'm pretty sure that all the months not already reserved (my last count was 9 or 10) are considered White American months (although it is not expressly stated anywhere, just alluded to).



really? last I checked it's called being a bigot in America if you celebrate being white in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> 1,2 and 3  i support
> 4 everyone should have to serve in my opinion, just like in israel
> 5 is an extreme case that i think is a stretch for this list
> 
> i dont think your lacking any basic rights im afforded



I understand and appreciate that you support us having those rights.  But the point is that we *don't* have those rights and you do.  

As far as #5, look here...

Sexual Orientation Discrimination in the Workplace

http://www.hrc.org/Template.cfm?Sec...Management/ContentDisplay.cfm&ContentID=14821


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> you whine like a mule, you are still alive



Feel better?


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> I understand and appreciate that you support us having those rights.  But the point is that we *don't* have those rights and you do.
> 
> As far as #5, look here...
> 
> ...



my point is i dont consider those basic rights.


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 21, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> Feel better?



aparently quoting a movie to inject a little humor is not in order. apologies


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

I have always had a problem with one's sexual orientation deserving "special rights", please explain this one to me.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> my point is i dont consider those basic rights.



The Supreme Court ruled that marriage is a fundamental right.



> The first state marriage law to be invalidated was Virginia's miscegenation law in Loving v Virginia (1967).  Mildred Jeter, a black woman, and Richard Loving, a white man, had been found guilty of violating Virginia's ban on interracial marriages and ordered to leave the state.  *The Court found Virginia's law to violate the Equal Protection Clause because it invidiously classified on the basis of race, but it also indicated the law would violate the Due Process Clause as an undue interference with 'the fundamental freedom" of marriage. *
> 
> The right to marry and the Constitution


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> I have always had a problem with one's sexual orientation deserving "special rights", please explain this one to me.



What do you think these special rights are?  I said earlier that no one has ever given a valid response to that.


----------



## Minotaur (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> aparently quoting a movie to inject a little humor is not in order. apologies



Oh, OK.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Racist!



hilarious!


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Racist!



I don't think I'm being racist, just saying the truth. Black history month, Hispanic heritage month (each just one month, only one). I think it is ridiculous to dedicate any month to any group period.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I don't think I'm being racist, just saying the truth. Black history month, Hispanic heritage month (each just one month, only one). I think it is ridiculous to dedicate any month to any group period.



I'm pretty sure he's joking.  

But I like the way your thinking.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> really? last I checked it's called being a bigot in America if you celebrate being white in any way, shape or form.



See I just think it's dumb to celebrate any race or gender. The truth is that I don't think we can survive without each other, black, white, hispanic, etc, it does not matter. This all goes back to the whole "it's a Human race" thing. Equal rights for all regardless of race, gender, or sexual preference - that's all we really care about anyways, screw the "special" months, days, and parades.

I know, I'm being kind of


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> The truth is that I don't think we can survive without each other, black, white, *hispanic,* etc, it does not matter



Of course not!  Who's going to keep those GTA numbers up?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> See I just think it's dumb to celebrate any race or gender. The truth is that I don't think we can survive without each other, black, white, hispanic, etc, it does not matter. This all goes back to the whole "it's a Human race" thing. Equal rights for all regardless of race, gender, or sexual preference - that's all we really care about anyways, screw the "special" months, days, and parades.
> 
> I know, I'm being kind of



I guess the only way well find out is if war of the world really happens then well have to depend on each other.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't believe this gay fucking thread is still going.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I guess the only way well find out is if war of the world really happens then well have to depend on each other.



I hope Tom Cruise will not be in charge again. I nominate DOMS to lead the resistance movement.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I can't believe this gay fucking thread is still going.



It's part of my MASTER PLAN properly titled "Preparation H." Muahaaa Muahaa


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> It's part of my MASTER PLAN properly titled "Preparation H." Muahaaa Muahaa



You don't mean "Preparation John H.", do you?


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You don't mean "Preparation John H.", do you?



No, but I understand that reference. Whatever actually happened to John H


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

tallcall said:


> See I just think it's dumb to celebrate any race or gender.



exactly.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> exactly.



I think it's interesting to see that we're kind of on the same page on this one.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> hey retard read my posts, i dont care if they throw a parade. i support the ability to peaceably assemble



I'm so glad they have your permission.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> really? last I checked it's called being a bigot in America if you celebrate being white in any way, shape or form.




That must be why over 80% of public offices and heads of major corporations are held by white males. And why a country of 300 million has only elected a President from among the class which makes up 35% of the population. 

By the way, March is Italian Pride month. They must be sharing it with the Irish.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> That must be why over 80% of public offices and heads of major corporations are held by white males. And why a country of 300 million has only elected a President from among the class which makes up 35% of the population.



Those who can, do.

Where's the correlation between who holds what office and the inability of whites to celebrate being white?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> I have always had a problem with one's sexual orientation deserving "special rights", please explain this one to me.



Yeah. I've been wondering why heteros have always demanded so many of those too.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 21, 2007)

Minotaur said:


> The Supreme Court ruled that marriage is a fundamental right.





Ahhh...Loving v. Virginia. The interracial couple who got married and then moved to Virginia, one of those conservative states which wouldn't allow men and women of different races to marry. 

When they were indicted and dragged into court for that heinous crime, the judge offered to waive their one year jail sentences if they would promise to leave Virginia and not return for 25 years. 

In his conservative activist statement, Caroline County Judge Bazile said in 1965: 

_"Almighty God created the races, white, black, yellow, Malay, and red and placed them on separate continents, and but for the interference with his arrangement there would be no cause for such marriages. The fact that he separated the races shows that he did not intend the races to mix." _


Virginia had that definition of "traditional" marriage for 305 years.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 22, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Those who can, do.
> 
> Where's the correlation between who holds what office and the inability of whites to celebrate being white?



Those who arbitrarily assign themselves the exclusive right to "can, do." 

That certainly was the cause for celebration. One minority assigning itself exclusive control over all institutions, including the historical assignment of holidays which, naturally, up until the last few decades, featured only themselves. The celebration of white males was continuous.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> By the way, March is Italian Pride month. They must be sharing it with the Irish.



I don't care, my relatives came from Italy *but I am an American*, I will celebrate being American and nothing else.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Yeah. I've been wondering why heteros have always demanded so many of those too.



Last I checked Heteros don't have Hetero Pride day and Hetero marches. 

I personally don't give a shit what someone's sexual orientation is, I don't go around announcing or celebrating my own, and see no reason for anyone else to.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> That must be why over 80% of public offices and heads of major corporations are held by white males. And why a country of 300 million has only elected a President from among the class which makes up 35% of the population.



America is primarily "white", what is your point?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2007)

Prince said:


> Last I checked Heteros don't have Hetero Pride day and Hetero marches.
> 
> I personally don't give a shit what someone's sexual orientation is, I don't go around announcing or celebrating my own, and see no reason for anyone else to.



Leave it to the Administrator to get back to the topic!

That statement is perfect and cant be questioned.  Only a retarded retard would argue against it and ask for personal acceptance.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 22, 2007)

Prince said:


> Last I checked Heteros don't have Hetero Pride day and Hetero marches.
> 
> I personally don't give a shit what someone's sexual orientation is, I don't go around announcing or celebrating my own, and see no reason for anyone else to.



You didn't have a wedding march?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 22, 2007)

Prince said:


> America is primarily "white", what is your point?




But America isn't primarily white MALE. The point is they are the whining minority which holds the overwhelming number of positions of power. Isn't that enough evidence of pride?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> You didn't have a wedding march?



*No I did not*, and if you're talking about the one held in Atlanta that was promoting the "bridal business", so basically you're taking it out of context, it was not hetero sexuals celebrating their sexual orientation.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 22, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> But America isn't primarily white MALE. The point is they are the whining minority which holds the overwhelming number of positions of power. Isn't that enough evidence of pride?



and after the woman's movement of the 70's this is slowly changing, we may even end up with a female president in 2008.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, they ARE the majority. It only took us 230 years to get close to there.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 22, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> discrimination is always an issue. on many topics.  i think what the right is fearing right now is the pendulum swinging to far to fast the other direction. yes  gays have difficulties in the past, im not trying to minimalize this.  i worry however things will swing too far to quickly and further erode our countries less than stellar moral code



We have never been a moral nation, only now we don't pretend otherwise.
As far as the pendulum swinging out of control, I do not agree. Social trends come full circle. Homosexuality is not new. 


I don't give two shits about the parades as long as they don't block the street I need to drive down to get where I am going. That goes for protesters, too.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 22, 2007)

Slightly related note: in Holland we allow 'Gay Marriage'.

Just stirring the pot.


----------



## brogers (Jun 22, 2007)

I love the way homos will call anyone who disagrees with them a "homophobe."  It's really a great debate tactic, instead of arguing, imply the other person is just a bigot.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 23, 2007)

brogers said:


> I love the way homos will call anyone who disagrees with them a "homophobe."  It's really a great debate tactic, instead of arguing, imply the other person is just a bigot.



Yeah...it's kinda the same way the breeders like to claim they alone must have entitlement to special rights, and anyone who disagrees is suddenly anti-family and anti-"christian." Or one of my faves. . ."they are "immoral" so they aren't entitled to full citizenship or full participation in their own country - except for paying taxes." 

Then there is always the arrogant con-servative "debate" tactic that they alone have the privilege to decide what rights other American citizens have, but their own rights are sacred and unquestionable. That concept comes from the historical practice that straight white dudes who owned property were the only people ever allowed to vote on rights for themselves - and no one else - so they have an inherent interest in participating in "debates" and voting about the rights of all others.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 23, 2007)

Prince said:


> *No I did not*, and if you're talking about the one held in Atlanta that was promoting the "bridal business", so basically you're taking it out of context, it was not hetero sexuals celebrating their sexual orientation.




You don't have a wedding ring, didn't have a ceremony, no pictures or announcements in the newspaper, no pics of the wife on the desk, no registration with the state to access a few hundred special rights? There's no hetero pride when you turn on the TV, listen to music, go to the movies, or introduce the woman you live with as your wife? No celebration in anniversary announcements or parties, in one of you changing her last name to yours? No hetero pride if you need to go to the hospital and the person you live with gets automatic priority in making decisions about your healthcare or to be by your bedside without having to haul a file cabinet full of legal documents to prove your relationship? No celebration if you have to be taken in an ambulance and she is automatically accepted at her word as the "wife?' 
No number of singles clubs for young heteros to celebrate their desire to get laid, or churches to symbolically seal the deal? No role models, no politicians who tout their heterosexuality proudly as somehow a special qualification to hold public office? No tabloids celebrating the hetero relationships of every skanky "celebrity" who gets in a limo? No pride in being able to plant a kiss on your wife in the driveway, at the office, at the movie theater without having to think about whether you'll be beaten to a pulp by everyone else around? No high school dances or proms to celebrate young hetero love?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 23, 2007)

This thread is gay.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I can't believe this gay fucking thread is still going.






ReproMan said:


> This thread is gay.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Yeah...it's kinda the same way the breeders like to claim they alone must have entitlement to special rights



You seem to be using the word "breeders" is a derogatory way.  Should we start referring to you as "faggot" and "homo"?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


>


You forgot _me_.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You seem to be using the word "breeders" is a derogatory way.  Should we start referring to you as "faggot" and "homo"?



Apparently you missed the quote from brogers used for the response. . .he beat you to it.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jun 23, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Apparently you missed the quote from brogers used for the response. . .he beat you to it.



Wow, you suck ass.  


Prince, boot this guy for being a fucking moron!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> Apparently you missed the quote from brogers used for the response. . .he beat you to it.



True, I did miss his use of the word "homo."  Fair enough.

However, the rest of his sentence was spot on.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 23, 2007)

fletcher6490 said:


> Wow, you suck ass.
> 
> 
> Prince, boot this guy for being a fucking moron!!!




um...speaking of maroons. . .


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> True, I did miss his use of the word "homo."  Fair enough.
> 
> However, the rest of his sentence was spot on.



And so was my response.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 23, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> And so was my response.



Not so.  Straight people aren't acting out of entitlement, they're acting on the status quo.  You touched on this a bit, but drew an incorrect conclusion.  

Like I said, it's not "entitlement".  Gays are the ones that want change, so they're going to have to work for it.  But trying to get it by screaming "homophobe" every time someone expresses a dislike for the gay sexual life-style will work as well as affirmative action has.  Which isn't all that well.

That may put a veneer of "equality" on the situation, but it only hides a deep resentment, and hatred hatred, that won't go away.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Not so.  Straight people aren't acting out of entitlement, they're acting on the status quo.  You touched on this a bit, but drew an incorrect conclusion.
> 
> Like I said, it's not "entitlement".  Gays are the ones that want change, so they're going to have to work for it.  But trying to get it by screaming "homophobe" every time someone expresses a dislike for the gay sexual life-style will work as well as affirmative action has.  Which isn't all that well.
> 
> That may put a veneer of "equality" on the situation, but it only hides a deep resentment, and hatred hatred, that won't go away.




The status quo, which is our constitutional rights, are established as entitlement for all citizens, not just straight ones - except, of course, in states which have amended their constitution to specifically establish special rights for heterosupremacists. 

And trying to get by on screaming "immoral," or "unnatural," or "anti-family," or "anti-'Christian" every time someone asks about changing a funeral arrangement law isn't going to generate anything more than hate. 

But your use of the term "life-style" is rather interesting. What part of the "status quo" established in constitutional law reserved special rights for the heterosexual life-style -and which one of those "life-styles" receives the maximum in status quo benefits? 

The issue isn't so much about gays wanting change - after all, they aren't the ones clamoring to amend constitutions in order to secure special rights for the heterosexual life-style - the conservatives concerned about maintaining the "status quo" are. . .which means, of course, those claiming to be conservative would readily amend a constitution to give their own "life-style" special rights while claiming they are protecting the status quo which didn't exist in the Constitution. That means the "status quo" they are protecting was nothing more than a forced interpretation by those imposing their own beliefs on the already protected rights of others. Hence the "activist" judges charade in the rhetoric of the Right. 

But beyond that, there are issues which don't pertain directly as a contention between gays and straights - but involving the majority of adults in this country who are not married, can't marry, won't marry, or have had enough of marriage. Many of the statutes involving basic and universal individual life experiences were written nearly a century ago - and reflect a completely different demographic in this country. In many states, single people (no matter what their orientation) are treated nearly as adult wards of the State, meaning the government has more power to interfere in your decisions if you aren't married. So this becomes an issue about how much power the government should have over basic life and death situations over legally adult citizens who are not married. Why should the government have any power over any adult citizen's life beyond what is necessary to ensure the health and safety of the whole public? (meaning, you can't bury people in your backyard). Some laws are written so that, if you don't have some distant relative you've never met willing to fly in to make (or change) your funeral arrangements, the STATE makes the decisions, even if you made it rather clear that you had a housemate or a friend who you'd like handling those matters. 

Moreover, even if we accepted the notion that sexual/relationship orientation was nothing more than a selected-from-a-buffet "life-style" (and we assumed that every adult considers the possibility of participating in any of those life-styles. . .which means, of course, all adults are bi-sexual and carefully ponder their possibilities before making their favorite "life-style" choice)-wow-that's a nice myth - there is no constitutional basis to assign 1000 rights to one life-style while denying access to others. Of course, if the government asserts, as conservatives who do not like the status quo support, that its interest is in highly regulating and interfering with anyone's relationship (ala Terri Schiavo's marriage), then everyone essentially becomes a ward of the State. 

The status quo of statutes which conservatives claim are "incidents of marriage" were never designed to be the exclusive domain of married people. They were designed to limit the state's power to interfere in the family life of all citizens and reflected the reality at the time they were written. If the state's power was to be limited - meaning it is required to prove it has an inherent interest in asserting control over individuals because of public health or endangerment - it had to protect the rights of individual families to make decisions about their own lives without state interference. Conservatives are not defending that idea at all - and that is the status quo. Instead, they are forcing that status quo to be changed through constitutional amendments which establish special rights for themselves.


----------



## brogers (Jun 23, 2007)

I think you're a disgusting, bitter life-form.  I don't really care what you do behind closed doors.  No one is going to lock you up in jail for it either.  But do not expect people to accept you and your sickening behavior and be leaping at chances to confer benefits on you for your life-style CHOICE, which a simple course in human anatomy tells us is wrong.


----------



## brogers (Jun 23, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> That must be why over 80% of public offices and heads of major corporations are held by white males. And why a country of 300 million has only elected a President from among the class which makes up 35% of the population.
> 
> By the way, March is Italian Pride month. They must be sharing it with the Irish.


 
Perhaps we should get some hispanic/black leaders like the paradises of Africa and South and Central America have. I think those places are far better than the white-dominated 3rd world countries such as USA, UK, Canada, Germany, Holland, Denmark, and various other abysmal places, comparitively speaking, of course.

edit:  We all know how the quality of life in Africa skyrocketed when the white folks left.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 24, 2007)

brogers said:


> I think you're a disgusting, bitter life-form.  I don't really care what you do behind closed doors.  No one is going to lock you up in jail for it either.  But do not expect people to accept you and your sickening behavior and be leaping at chances to confer benefits on you for your life-style CHOICE, which a simple course in human anatomy tells us is wrong.



I believe that some states still have anti-sodomy laws. I remember a case out of Texas where two guys were arrested for having sex in their own bedroom. I can't remember how the authorities found out, but think they were growing pot or something. They were arrested and charged with committing an act of sodomy until the drug possession charges could be added. Also human anatomy allows for at least 2 viable openings. I don't know how people can say they bang their girlfriends up the ass, but that it is impossible to do that to another man (we all have one). It's perfectly acceptable to do that, right? How about oral sex, we accept that for the most part as well, but only between a man and a woman (because according to human anatomy, another man can't possible do that right?).

I agree with what kbm8795 says, maybe not with the way he says it, but they are good points still.


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 24, 2007)

brogers said:


> I think you're a disgusting, bitter life-form.  I don't really care what you do behind closed doors.  No one is going to lock you up in jail for it either.  But do not expect people to accept you and your sickening behavior and be leaping at chances to confer benefits on you for your life-style CHOICE, which a simple course in human anatomy tells us is wrong.




No....tell us what you REALLY think. . . 

What's your issue here? That the Constitution had already conferred benefits for all citizens, but your minority kinda screwed around with those for 230 years, claimed the judges were "activist" cuz that document was only supposed to apply to YOU, and then started passing special rights amendments for yourselves? 

Talk about bitter. . .how bitter is it for people in your minority to describe other American citizens as "sickening" and then spend a couple of hundred years jailing them. . .or worse, committing murder and getting the sentences reduced - or eliminated -because your minority stacked the courts and the government and were the only ones allowed to vote for yourselves and could just claim you thought they were "sickening" and your opinion was the only one that mattered? Ain't that the real thing getting your panties in a wad here? Or to write yourselves a book that coincidentally claims that your minority has dominion over every other skin color and gender ever born, considers your peepee sacred as gold, and therefore your opinion should be viewed as absolute law?

I think the only thing disgusting here is your failure to learn from the history of your own minority. That's right - minority. And your sorry-ass painted yourselves into that corner without any help from anyone else. But worse, you still act like your opinion is supposed to be more important than anyone else's and that you are free to express that opinion about others but they ain't spozed to say nothin' about your sacred bullshit. . .and then if someone calls your lazy-ass on the issue, they are suddenly "bitter" because you can't take responsibility for anything you've ever done.

Who gives a fuck if you say you don't care what some other "equal" citizen does behind closed doors, but you have the special right to parade your shit around everywhere and then have the fucking nerve to act like everyone else is supposed to kiss your ass because you ain't throwing them in jail? It never occurred to you that there might be people who find your "life-style" "disgusting and sickening" - but if they did, you gave yourselves the special right to not give a shit anyway. 

But let's review just a few things about your minorities history, shall we? And before you whine that you ain't responsible for the past, just remember that your lazy-ass hasn't learned too much from that past yet. 

What year was it that you "conferred" the benefits of VOTING on women, who were the majority of the population in this country and considered by your self-written book as nothing more than personal property? And your defense of that restriction was based on the idea that they weren't bright enough - and they were too emotional - to be able to make a good decision at the ballot box. Fifty years later, your minority was still tryin' to claim that women couldn't even read the damn news on television because they were too "emotional" and would lack credibility. 

Then we can move to 1967, where your minority was still trying to claim that marriage was between a man and a woman - of the same race. You passed those laws back when you were the only ones allowed to vote and defended that shit for over 300 years, giving yourselves the special right to individually choose who the fuck you wanted to fall in love with, but claiming a black and white couple was disgusting and sickening and unnatural. Let's review that quote from one of your own judges: 

_"Almighty God created the races, white, black, yellow, Malay, and red and placed them on separate continents, and but for the interference with his arrangement there would be no cause for such marriages. The fact that he separated the races shows that he did not intend the races to mix." _

Now what kind of bitter life-form spends an entire national history trying to think of everything possible to justify his own insecurity and assert it as superiority?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 24, 2007)

tallcall said:


> I believe that some states still have anti-sodomy laws. I remember a case out of Texas where two guys were arrested for having sex in their own bedroom. I can't remember how the authorities found out, but think they were growing pot or something. They were arrested and charged with committing an act of sodomy until the drug possession charges could be added. Also human anatomy allows for at least 2 viable openings. I don't know how people can say they bang their girlfriends up the ass, but that it is impossible to do that to another man (we all have one). It's perfectly acceptable to do that, right? How about oral sex, we accept that for the most part as well, but only between a man and a woman (because according to human anatomy, another man can't possible do that right?).
> 
> I agree with what kbm8795 says, maybe not with the way he says it, but they are good points still.




That case went to the U.S. Supreme Court, and conservatives are still whining about the "activist" judges who had the audacity to rule that legal, consenting adults have rights and should be free of state interference in their relationships. Of course, Texas, like most of those backward states with these laws on the books, tried to arbitrarily enforce them - they'd arrest the gays, but not the straights doing it, unless the straights were being charged with sexual assault. 
Conservatives were in an uproar because they believed that no one has any inherent right to privacy - including inside their own bedrooms - of course they tried to ignore the fact the laws were enforced arbitrarily. They believe that every human right must be specifically written into the Constitution or it simply does not exist. 

The Amendment they dislike the most is Amendment 9:

_The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people_.


The state of Georgia pulled the same thing about a decade before, and the Court upheld their sodomy law - of course, that was before the public found out their married attorney general prosecuting the case was screwing around with his secretary in violation of adultery laws. In that case, they arrested the two guys in bed without a search warrant to enter the property.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Is it possible to put a whole thread on ignore?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 24, 2007)

brogers said:


> I think you're a disgusting, bitter life-form.  I don't really care what you do behind closed doors.  No one is going to lock you up in jail for it either.  But do not expect people to accept you and your sickening behavior and be leaping at chances to confer benefits on you for your life-style CHOICE, which a simple course in human anatomy tells us is wrong.




Oh yeah. . since you view sexual orientation. . or relationship orientation as a CHOICE. . .don't you have a story to tell us about your journey in making that selection? Or was it that simple course in human anatomy which helped you make your choice?


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 24, 2007)

brogers said:


> Perhaps we should get some hispanic/black leaders like the paradises of Africa and South and Central America have. I think those places are far better than the white-dominated 3rd world countries such as USA, UK, Canada, Germany, Holland, Denmark, and various other abysmal places, comparitively speaking, of course.
> 
> edit:  We all know how the quality of life in Africa skyrocketed when the white folks left.




It's not like the two white-dominated political parties have thrown up anything but sorry-ass candidates for President next year anyway. 300 million people in this country, and you have one party throwing up a freshman senator whose only national election campaign was a cakewalk over some lunatic carpetbagger dropped into Illinois by right-wing Republicans (and he ain't even white) and a woman with a history of vague posturing until no one knows for sure what she stands for at all. 

Then you have the other party - the one beholden to televangelists and the morally superior neo-cons - and just about every one of their old white male candidates has committed biblical adultery but pretends to be committed to "family" values. The only major candidate who hasn't is, naturally, the Mormon dude who flip-flops so much that he changes his mind as often as his underwear. If bein' white is the key to creating a great society, somethin' has happened to that magic.

And then we have the current occupant of the throne, who conservatives claim was better than the alternative. . .but he can't speak in a complete sentence, uses an imaginary friend in the sky as his policy guide, and calls himself the "commander guy." If that is the best this country can produce, we are already headed to Third World status.

And you might wanna change that list around a little and remove the USA from it - every one of those countries you listed affords their gay citizens much more equality than the USA. So does South Africa.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2007)

most guys that think gay males do "disgusting" things will get all hot n bothered if two girls kiss. n straight males love to beat off to lesbian porn.


----------



## goob (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey, LW you're pretty liberal.  Have you ever indulged in a bit of same sex experimentation?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Is it possible to put a whole thread on ignore?


You could, like, just not click it?

I'm guilty of overclicking too.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey, LW you're pretty liberal.  Have you ever indulged in a bit of same sex experimentation?




I've had a few mangoes.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/32664-gazers-girlies-contains-nudity.html#post673587


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> most guys that think gay males do "disgusting" things will get all hot n bothered if two girls kiss. n straight males love to beat off to lesbian porn.



Yeah, so?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just an FYI.  Toronto had its Pride Parade this weekend.  It is estimated that it brought in $80 million for the local economy.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

$80 million?  That seems a little high.  What was the attendance?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2007)

1 million.  Toronto's Pride parade is one of the biggest.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> 1 million.  Toronto's Pride parade is one of the biggest.



$80 per person is a pretty good take.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 25, 2007)

Between Pride and Carribana.  Those are two weekends you don't go downtown.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 25, 2007)

The most disgusting time in Waikiki to go downtown is during the Honolulu Marathon, the people who run that thing lose all sense of human moral behavior, all along the route people stop in bushes, behind cars, in alleyways to piss, shit or puke.  When I worked at the Exotic Car rental lot at the gas station on Kalakaua we would stand there and have to run these people off as they would whip it out and try to piss behind the Ferrari's, Porsches, etc.  But, being that we were at the beginning of the race, they would just overtake the parking lot eventually.  There would be piss and some shit and puke everywhere.  We would have to dump a couple of bottles of car wash soap in the lot and then hose it down for an hour or 2 to get rid of the stench, you'd see the water from other companies hosing down there lots flowing down the gutter on the side of the street, yellow with the occassional lump of shit, or murky liquid of diarrhea and puke.  I would welcome a million gay pride parades over that one day in December.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

A strange bit of interesting news, I was finally able to let my parents know I am gay (I think that was the most difficult thing I've ever had to do because I didn't know how they'd react). My Mom is kind of in denial for now, but seems OK with it, Dad will be fine with it. My Brother and his Girlfriend already know. Every time this happens it feels like a huge weight is lifted off my shoulders, thank God for the therapy sessions (I'd have ended up completely depressed and suicidal - pretty much where I was when I began them)!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> A strange bit of interesting news, I was finally able to let my parents know I am gay (I think that was the most difficult thing I've ever had to do because I didn't know how they'd react). My Mom is kind of in denial for now, but seems OK with it, Dad will be fine with it. My Brother and his Girlfriend already know. Every time this happens it feels like a huge weight is lifted off my shoulders, thank God for the therapy sessions (I'd have ended up completely depressed and suicidal - pretty much where I was when I began them)!!



It's funny that your dad is okay with it, but your mom isn't.  I'd have thought it would be the reverse.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's funny that your dad is okay with it, but your mom isn't.  I'd have thought it would be the reverse.



Actually I kind of knew it would be like that, Dad is a very calm and open type B personality (just like me), Mom is much more a type A personality. In general it is tougher for mothers to take this news because of the kind of emotional attachment they have with their kids. They think it is somehow their fault, something they did wrong, when in reality it most likely has nothing to do with the way the kid was raised (I think homosexuality is biological - as in genetic - and not psychological - as in environment).


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Actually I kind of knew it would be like that, Dad is a very calm and open type B personality (just like me), Mom is much more a type A personality. In general it is tougher for mothers to take this news because of the kind of emotional attachment they have with their kids. They think it is somehow their fault, something they did wrong, when in reality it most likely has nothing to do with the way the kid was raised (I think homosexuality is biological - as in genetic - and not psychological - as in environment).



Intellectually, I'm predisposed to the idea that homosexuality is a product of environment, but I have a close friend that I've know since we were 8 years old.  By our mid-teens, I was pretty sure he was gay and thought so long before that.  But that still doesn't rule out affects of early childhood.

I remember when we first talked about it.   We were on the phone and, in the middle of our conversation, I asked him if he was gay.  With no small amount of trepidation he said yes.  I said, "Okay, I just wanted to make sure.  So, are you still a work-o-holic, or are you actually seeing anyone.  If not, we need to get you into the single-scene."  He says that I nag him more about dating then his mother does.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> Actually I kind of knew it would be like that, Dad is a very calm and open type B personality (just like me), Mom is much more a type A personality. In general it is tougher for mothers to take this news because of the kind of emotional attachment they have with their kids. They think it is somehow their fault, something they did wrong, when in reality it most likely has nothing to do with the way the kid was raised (I think homosexuality is biological - as in genetic - and not psychological - as in environment).


I am a believer that it can be any number of factors, from genetic to environmental to psychological.  There could have been some chemical reaction to something in the environment that altered the way hormones were released, psychologically: maybe a girl was raped at an early age by a man and hated all men afterwards or just something in their DNA is altered.  It could be a single cause or mixture of several things, you really can't know...


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 25, 2007)

tallcall said:


> They think it is somehow their fault, something they did wrong, when in reality it most likely has nothing to do with the way the kid was raised (I think homosexuality is biological - as in genetic - and not psychological - as in environment).




I wonder what socially-constructed institutions instilled those reactions from your Mom. . .


----------



## kbm8795 (Jun 25, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I am a believer that it can be any number of factors, from genetic to environmental to psychological.  There could have been some chemical reaction to something in the environment that altered the way hormones were released, psychologically: maybe a girl was raped at an early age by a man and hated all men afterwards or just something in their DNA is altered.  It could be a single cause or mixture of several things, you really can't know...




Makes me wonder what studies have been done to explain how some straight men like blondes, or women with big breasts, or big butts - is it a product of environment...are they searching for their mothers? I heard a gay guy once really cut down some straight guy who went off about his imagined ideas of gay sex. The gay guy told him that straight sex was nothing more than a man's attempt to try to re-enter the womb of his mother. 

Freaked me out. But it shut down the straight dude.  

When millions of people from different kinds of families have a similar orientation, it's hard to accept an "upbringing" argument. I don't even think most people who try that line even really believe it - after all, the application of that belief would have logically attempted to punish the parents for their child becoming gay - not the child.


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

kbm8795 said:


> I wonder what socially-constructed institutions instilled those reactions from your Mom. . .



Take three guesses, and the last two don't count


----------



## tallcall (Jun 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Intellectually, I'm predisposed to the idea that homosexuality is a product of environment, but I have a close friend that I've know since we were 8 years old.  By our mid-teens, I was pretty sure he was gay and thought so long before that.  But that still doesn't rule out affects of early childhood.
> 
> I remember when we first talked about it.   We were on the phone and, in the middle of our conversation, I asked him if he was gay.  With no small amount of trepidation he said yes.  I said, "Okay, I just wanted to make sure.  So, are you still a work-o-holic, or are you actually seeing anyone.  If not, we need to get you into the single-scene."  He says that I nag him more about dating then his mother does.



I had a little trepidation when my brother and I first talked about it, but he guessed it and I, kind of sheepishly, said yes.

My Mom does nag a lot. I told her that, due to the fact that I am gay, that it is pretty difficult to find a girlfriend (I made sure she knew that was the reason I didn't have one, not because I didn't want to look, but because I wasn't interested in women). On a side note, this certainly makes going to the gym very interesting, not sure how many other gay guys there are in my gym (my guess is not many, but a guy has to try).


----------



## SYN (Jun 26, 2007)

i'm all for gay pride, but i think the parades and protests are a little overboard sometimes.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 28, 2007)

Just for Shits and Giggles

The Science of Gaydar - New Research on Everything From Voice Pitch to Hair Whorl -- New York Magazine


----------



## bio-chem (Jun 28, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Just for Shits and Giggles
> 
> The Science of Gaydar - New Research on Everything From Voice Pitch to Hair Whorl -- New York Magazine



interesting read.

short of cutting me open and examining my brain, i've just tested positive for being a heterosexual male. mom would be so proud


----------

